# Cena's Address to the WWE Universe



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Cena is awful as hell. (Yes, I'll acknowledge he's had some very solid matches in the past, is essentially the face of the business, and can at least get a reaction from the crowd).

I mean seriously, that promo was all around terrible. It was hilarious to see how many boo's he got at the end of the segment, contrasted with Del Rio, who in a very small time had almost the entire audience on his side.

I mean c'mon, it's not that Cena is "controversial" or "one hell of an interesting character". The crowd is made up of two groups: those who are smart enough to boo him now, and those who will regret cheering him in a couple of years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

He's awful as hell but by Cena standards, that was his Austin 3:16.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

Said it before but he has become a parody of himself. It's like he goes out there and purposely tries to cut the most bizarre, meaningless promos that he possibly can. It's probably his goal every week to beat his previous work


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

For that promo, Cena can go fuck himself and so can the writers. Fuck him getting his win back. He doesn't need it. Punk/Rock should go all the way to Wrestlemania. But, instead, we'll get Cena fuckery and a rematch that no one wants to see.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Can we all agree...*












pretty much.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

And people say Punks promos are bad. I cannot think of 5 good Cena promos


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's awful as hell but by Cena standards, that was his Austin 3:16.


Seriously? I thought that was way worse than his usual. Meh, different strokes.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

The guy Cena addressed with the Paul Heyman shirt looked so embarrassed. Cena made him look like a sad, pathetic fool who stays in his mom's basement tweeting all day.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

the guy needs to retire, pure and simple.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



TJC93 said:


> And people say Punks promos are bad. I cannot think of 5 good Cena promos


Who the fuck says that? Everybody who bashes Punk that I've seen always points to him being an Indy guy, his look, he botches in the ring, etc. I don't know anybody who's ever said he couldn't talk. The only mic work criticism I've seen is that he shoots too much but not that he's bad.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

the sad thing is, we have seen in the past he has the ability to cut good promo's (2011 against Punk) without his corny shtick. the guy just dosnt care anymore.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

i stopped caring years ago

so should everyone else


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

I just couldn't believe what he did, if I was him and watch that stuff I would be so embarrassed of myself, this beats his infamous Star Wars promo.
*
I mean seriously, that promo was all around terrible. It was hilarious to see how many boo's he got at the end of the segment, contrasted with Del Rio, who in a very small time had almost the entire audience on his side.*

ADR gained the crowd with his new moveset, mic skills not Cena level but he didn't say something corny, plus fucking Ricardo Rodriguez at his side.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

Yea he fucking sucks. I changed the channel, I can't listen to his stupid ass.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

I have a soft spot for the guy. I cannot help but like him, regardless of whether he delivers a terrible promo or not.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

Hmm, winning the Royal Rumble? Better make shit jokes and blow up doll jokes to the fans.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



The Boy Wonder said:


> The guy Cena addressed with the Paul Heyman shirt looked so embarrassed. Cena made him look like a sad, pathetic fool who stays in his mom's basement tweeting all day.


The sad thing is that I wouldn't mind if Cena was a bona fide dick all the time (which according to various testimonies may very well be the case backstage). At least be funny about it!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

Got my vote. 

I actually fear his promos more than his matches at this point. Just...ugh! 

I just sit there the whole time going "I more than hate you. I super hate you"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



The Boy Wonder said:


> The guy Cena addressed with the Paul Heyman shirt looked so embarrassed. Cena made him look like a sad, pathetic fool who stays in his mom's basement tweeting all day.


I know Cena was straight talking a drunk experience, but damn Cena was making me cringe when he was addressing the few people and they all looked like "lol wut?" on their faces.


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

I find the Cena hate bizarre. His promo today was awesome and a really fitting tribute to Sunday, i would rank his promo today as one of the best of all time.
On the other hand Rock's promo was meaningless and served no purpose, maybe be Cena can be kind enough to give Rock a few pointers on how to deliver a great promo


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who the fuck says that? Everybody who bashes Punk that I've seen always points to him being an Indy guy, his look, he botches in the ring, etc. I don't know anybody who's ever said he couldn't talk. The only mic work criticism I've seen is that he shoots too much but not that he's bad.


When did I say they say he can't talk? I said they say his PROMOS are bad.

Cena can talk, his promos are shit.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who the fuck says that? Everybody who bashes Punk that I've seen always points to him being an Indy guy, his look, he botches in the ring, etc. I don't know anybody who's ever said he couldn't talk.


There are actually some people who say he can't cut a good promo because he has to resort to shooting when he elicits no crowd reactions. :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who the fuck says that? Everybody who bashes Punk that I've seen always points to him being an Indy guy, his look, he botches in the ring, etc. I don't know anybody who's ever said he couldn't talk.


A lot of the attention-seeking Punk haters say it. Their opinions don't really have much value at all, though.

It is kind of ridiculous that we will be putting an end to a fantastic program in Rock/Punk, to make way for this kind of garbage programming. I'm a supporter of Cena, but that was terrible. Everything about it, terrible stuff.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Trumpet Thief said:


> The sad thing is that I wouldn't mind if Cena was a bona fide dick all the time (which according to various testimonies may very well be the case backstage). At least be funny about it!


Just because a nobody like Tyler Reks says so? Cena is not a dick. If he was he wouldn't do so many damn Make-A-Wish appearances. But I guess the IWC doesnt' care about that...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

you want to feel better?

read the RAW reaction thread starting at page 308
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/660410-official-1-21-raw-discussion-ready-rumble-308.html

it was serious therapy for me and i was laughing bigtime at people's reactions

it's easier to laugh now after the fact but while it was going on, we were all collectively going "wtf is going on right now?! wtf is this shit!" is hilarious to see

 i love you guys

seriously, <3


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

In wrestling its great to either get a big face reaction or big heel reaction and it is terrible to get no reaction at all.

I think the John Cena ship is starting to set sail because tonight he got one of the worst reactions I have ever heard especially for the guy credited as the number 1 guy in Wrestling.

I cant imagine The Rock, Stone Cold, Hulk Hogan getting such luke warm reactions from a crowd like Cena did tonight.

But then again they didnt cut an awful promo about what people do on Sundays.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

btw this 1 gif alone perfectly sums up everyone's reactions during that John Cena promo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



doinktheclowns said:


> In wrestling its great to either get a big face reaction or big heel reaction and it is terrible to get no reaction at all.
> 
> I think the John Cena ship is starting to set sail because tonight he got one of the worst reactions I have ever heard especially for the guy credited as the number 1 guy in Wrestling.
> 
> ...


hogan did in the end of WWF run and it happened often in wcw

worst reaction isnt booing. its silence


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Just because a nobody like Tyler Reks says so? Cena is not a dick. If he was he wouldn't do so many damn Make-A-Wish appearances. But I guess the IWC doesnt' care about that...


Don't get me wrong, I'm not going to take a black/white stance on all this. People aren't always "all good" and "all bad". My personal opinion is that he's probably a stand-up guy where it matters the most (his Make-a-Wish appearances), but that doesn't mean that he can't be a bit of a power-hungry dick that fuels a huge part of the negative environment backstage.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Just because a nobody like Tyler Reks says so? Cena is not a dick. If he was he wouldn't do so many damn Make-A-Wish appearances. But I guess the IWC doesnt' care about that...


Lance Armstrong did a lot of charity. Is he a good human being as well? Tyler reks ain't the only one to say that cena is a dick. He does work for charity but that does not mean he can't be a dick.

Also you are part of the IWC you do realise?


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

B-but Pyro, Punk doesn't d-d-raw...

R-rat-ratings...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

Yeah, he's terrible. I could make a post explaining why in detail, but it's not even worth the effort any more. That promo explained everything nicely. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

Cena's reaction was awful tonight, I noticed that as well. Majority of the time was just flat out awkward silence. It's as if nobody cared. Not that I'm shocked.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Tiger4959879 said:


> I find the Cena hate bizarre. His promo today was awesome and a really fitting tribute to Sunday, i would rank his promo today as one of the best of all time.
> On the other hand Rock's promo was meaningless and served no purpose, maybe be Cena can be kind enough to give Rock a few pointers on how to deliver a great promo



Must be a troll.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

There were only two people who got a GENUINE reaction tonight. Rock and Punk. Cena doesn't get genuine reactions anymore. The initial pop is forced. The screams are lifeless. Hell, the "Let's Go Cena/Cena sucks" chant have no more meaning and are mechanical as it can be. And that is what Cena has become. A mechanical puppet who is just told to go out there and cut a "standard" promo. Too bad his standard sucks. Maybe it's the material (his or WWE's is irrelevant). Maybe it's directionless character he has going for him. Maybe he just doesn't give a fuck and is looking to leave too (you know, since he called out Rock for the same thing.) I don't know but Jesus Christ, something MUST be done. It won't but it should, badly. WCW was smart enough to turn Hogan heel in 1996 before it got to this level (which it was heading). Rock smartly turned heel in 2003 after the crowd was getting sick of him in 2002 (in a Cena way of very lesser extent.) WWE was smart to turn Orton back heel after that 2004 abortion of a face run.

Holy shit, anybody backstage would have chewed out for that kind of bullshit of a promo but since it's Cena it won't get called out on. There is a reason why people have genuine love and admiration (the majority) for people like Punk, Taker, and Rock and not universally for a douche like Cena.

Fuck John Cena.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

I was hoping for the promo to be interrupted by Natural Born Killaz and New Jack to come out with a trashcan full of weapons.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

Chris Partlow disagrees.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



The Winning One™ said:


> There were only two people who got a GENUINE reaction tonight. Rock and Punk. Cena doesn't get genuine reactions anymore. The initial pop is forced. The screams are lifeless. Hell, the "Let's Go Cena/Cena sucks" chant have no more meaning and are mechanical as it can be. And that is what Cena has become. A mechanical puppet who is just told to go out there and cut a "standard" promo. Too bad his standard sucks. Maybe it's the material (his or WWE's is irrelevant). Maybe it's directionless character he has going for him. Maybe he just doesn't give a fuck and is looking to leave too (you know, since he called out Rock for the same thing.) I don't know but Jesus Christ, something MUST be done. It won't but it should, badly. WCW was smart enough to turn Hogan heel in 1996 before it got to this level (which it was heading). Rock smartly turned heel in 2003 after the crowd was getting sick of him in 2002 (in a Cena way of very lesser extent.) WWE was smart to turn Orton back heel after that 2004 abortion of a face run.
> 
> Holy shit, anybody backstage would have chewed out for that kind of bullshit of a promo but since it's Cena it won't get called out on. There is a reason why people have genuine love and admiration (the majority) for people like Punk, Taker, and Rock and not universally for a douche like Cena.
> 
> Fuck John Cena.


Great post that is 100% correct. Cena's time truly is finished.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



The Winning One™;12932249 said:


> There were only two people who got a GENUINE reaction tonight. Rock and Punk. Cena doesn't get genuine reactions anymore. The initial pop is forced. The screams are lifeless. Hell, the "Let's Go Cena/Cena sucks" chant have no more meaning and are mechanical as it can be. And that is what Cena has become. A mechanical puppet who is just told to go out there and cut a "standard" promo. Too bad his standard sucks. Maybe it's the material (his or WWE's is irrelevant). Maybe it's directionless character he has going for him. Maybe he just doesn't give a fuck and is looking to leave too (you know, since he called out Rock for the same thing.) I don't know but Jesus Christ, something MUST be done. It won't but it should, badly. WCW was smart enough to turn Hogan heel in 1996 before it got to this level (which it was heading). Rock smartly turned heel in 2003 after the crowd was getting sick of him in 2002 (in a Cena way of very lesser extent.) WWE was smart to turn Orton back heel after that 2004 abortion of a face run.
> 
> Holy shit, anybody backstage would have chewed out for that kind of bullshit of a promo but since it's Cena it won't get called out on. There is a reason why people have genuine love and admiration (the majority) for people like Punk, Taker, and Rock and not universally for a douche like Cena.
> 
> Fuck John Cena.


winning one just mad cena is holding him back out of fear for his position

get over it dude


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



KatKayson said:


> Must be a troll.


Great if I don't agree with you than I am a troll.
What's wrong with you people? How do you live with so much hate? Maybe you should heed what Cena says and rise above the hate. It will make your life better


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

The point I really have to stress is that a lot of faces have mastered having the whole audience on their side. Rock usually has the crowd unanimously supporting him, as do various Legends (Haitch, Taker, etc.). During Punk's face run, he was also pretty beloved. Del Rio's been winning over crowds pretty regularly. You can chalk all of this up to sucking up to the crowd and other "cheap tactics" if you will, but the point is that Cena usually goes into overdrive with his ass-kissing, and still gets a lukewarm reaction that is usually 40% boos at its mildest, and 100% hate at its strongest.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

Yes, a "face" John Cena is awful. However, I think what is going on with the WWE, and John Cena is something that no one will ever see coming. The WWE has done a great job at convincing a strong portion of their fans that Cena will never turn heel. Cena will win the Royal Rumble, and it will likely be with controversy. Cena will go on to face The Rock for the WWE title. During this time Cena would come out weekly, and just begin burying CM Punk for dropping the ball. Think HHH cutting the live promo on Raw the night after HBK faced Austin at WM. Cena says that CM Punk let the WWE title go to Hollywood.

Losing the WWE title, and not having a chance to bring it out to Raw every night just drives Cena nuts. The fact that The Rock isn't on the show weekly, or even traveling with them all is something that just pushes Cena over the proverbial edge. He blames it all on CM Punk, and says that it is the greatest injustice that there has ever been. Thus, the Shield destroys CM Punk, and proving Punk right all along. I would even go out on an edge, and have Heyman join Cena in the process screwing over Punk along the way. Cena turning heel in a way that no one every expects will be the biggest thing since the NWO, and WCW. It's only a matter of time folks, change is coming.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

I bit a hole in my lip. Fuck you John Cena, fuck you...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Tiger4959879 said:


> Great if I don't agree with you than I am a troll.
> What's wrong with you people? How do you live with so much hate? Maybe you should heed what Cena says and rise above the hate. It will make your life better


Even the kids were booing that promo tonight. You honestly can't think that promo was good? lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Redead said:


> winning one just mad cena is holding him back out of fear for his position
> 
> get over it dude


BIG E WINNING deserves his spot, motherfucker. Who side you repping, jive turkey?


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Tiger4959879 said:


> Great if I don't agree with you than I am a troll.
> What's wrong with you people? How do you live with so much hate? Maybe you should heed what Cena says and rise above the hate. It will make your life better


Such a troll thing to say.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

truk83, i think at this point i hate the cena character to such an extent that even if he turned heel, sided by paul heyman, vickie guerrero, aj or even mr fuckin fuji. knocks out linda mcmahon and bring wwe back to tv-14. i still wouldn't like him


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

One of the worst Cena promos ive ever seen. It looked like he was stalling for time but man he was rambling about nothing.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Gotta say it was one of the worst promos I've ever seen. And I'm a Cena defender. The way he just insulted the fat dude? I honestly thought he was turning heel, and maybe he is. He just insulted the guy.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



KeepinItReal said:


> Gotta say it was one of the worst promos I've ever seen. And I'm a Cena defender. The way he just insulted the fat dude? I honestly thought he was turning heel, and maybe he is. He just insulted the guy.


He's not, he teamed with Sheamus to win the post-show dark match and 'send the fans home happy'. WWE think people actually like and want to see this shit.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

I thought it was interesting. I was laughing at what he said but confused like what the hell is going on here, what is he rambling about.

Not bad, not great, but interesting.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Cena is like the guy you invite to the bar and everybody is having a good time but Cena has to be obnoxious with unfunny jokes and douchebag mannerisms and it gets worse every glass of beer to the point where your buzz is completely killed because he had to be an ultra douche to the bar servers and you get kicked out of the bar and you have to go to the shitty, almost empty bar down the corner.

Yeah. Paulbomb.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Have to admit I laughed at him burying the fat guy in the Heyman shirt


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Cena has been a joke since 2005. The fact WWE hasn't realized it's a lost cause with him is odd to say the least.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

What's sad is last year he got divorced. He only has a few years left and it seems he is boring now a days. When he retires half the fans will be glad he is gone and he won't have anyone to go home to. Very sad.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



joshL said:


> What's sad is last year he got divorced. He only has a few years left and it seems he is boring now a days. When he retires all the fans will be glad he is gone and he won't have anyone to go home to. Very sad.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Does anyone have a link to the promo? It sounds like a particularly "special" Cena promo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



The Winning One™ said:


> Cena is like the guy you invite to the bar and everybody is having a good time but Cena has to be obnoxious with unfunny jokes and douchebag mannerisms and it gets worse every glass of beer to the point where your buzz is completely killed because he had to be an ultra douche to the bar servers and you get kicked out of the bar and you have to go to the shitty, almost empty bar down the corner.
> 
> Yeah. Paulbomb.


LOL you know dat heel turn coming soon doe...:cena3


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

The thing is I don't see how Cena being heel would work. Hogan's worked big time but how would Cena's work?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



sesshomaru said:


> Does anyone have a link to the promo? It sounds like a particularly "special" Cena promo.


just read people's reactions, tons of reactions..

start with page 308 of the raw reaction thread

it's priceless

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/660410-official-1-21-raw-discussion-ready-rumble-308.html


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



joshL said:


> The thing is I don't see how Cena being heel would work. Hogan's worked big time but how would Cena's work?


Well, Cena being a babyface isn't exactly _working_ out very well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

The whole thing seemed like it was Vince McMahon's way of telling you what was going to happen in the most obnoxious way possible. They should of just aired the entire creative meeting on live TV.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

I just want them to go through with it at Wrestlmania with Cena beating Rock and witnessing the carnage that would unfold on here. (And possibly in the stadium too)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Hank Scorpio said:


> *Cena has been a joke since 2005*. The fact WWE hasn't realized it's a lost cause with him is odd to say the least.












That's all dandy if you don't like him, but proclaiming that he's been a joke since the start of his main event push is nothing short of oblivious.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I just want them to go through with it at Wrestlmania with Cena beating Rock and witnessing the carnage that would unfold on here. (And possibly in the stadium too)


LOL if no heel turn, WWE better have something PRETTY DAMN good planned for the rest of 2013. I know I will still be watching, not sure about other fans thou.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Yeah......










Awful, just awful.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TehJerichoFan said:


> That's all dandy if you don't like him, but proclaiming that he's been a joke since the start of his main event push is nothing short of oblivious.


End of 2005 he was (Along with the death of Eddie) one of the reasons I stopped watching wrestling all together.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

He's done. Simple: He's stale, boring and downright cringe worthy to watch. The only reason I decided to watch the dudes promo was to see if someone would come out and attack the fucker.

WWE won't turn him heel though, He'll win Rumble that's just certainty.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



sesshomaru said:


> Does anyone have a link to the promo? It sounds like a particularly "special" Cena promo.


You really do not wanna see that for the simple fact that it's completely baffling to the mind until he actually talks about winning the Rumble.


----------



## LucasTheMenace (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

No, he's booed because the top guy always gets both positive/negative reactions.


----------



## Artazanasss (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



TJC93 said:


> And people say Punks promos are bad. I cannot think of 5 good Cena promos


You are a greatest example of blind hater yes Cenas current character sucks and its shows at his promos,but you can't seriously say that Cena didn't have 5 good promos in 2003-2007 time period you not that retarded are you?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Trumpet Thief said:


> ...that Cena is awful as hell?
> 
> (Yes, I'll acknowledge he's had some very solid matches in the past, is essentially the face of the business, and can at least get a reaction from the crowd).
> 
> ...


Well done! You nailed it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Queen Akasha said:


> For that promo, Cena can go fuck himself and so can the writers. Fuck him getting his win back. He doesn't need it. Punk/Rock should go all the way to Wrestlemania. But, instead, we'll get Cena fuckery and a rematch that no one wants to see.


Basically all of this....

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Damn Cena is going to beat The Rock at Wm. He's either winning the rumble or ec. Sad year guys. It's good that Austin is staying away from this crap


----------



## Artazanasss (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



joshL said:


> What's sad is last year he got divorced. He only has a few years left and it seems he is boring now a days. When he retires half the fans will be glad he is gone and he won't have anyone to go home to. Very sad.


Yeah we will see how the fans will be happy then raw ratings will reach all time low without Cena.


----------



## Artazanasss (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Its like always a hipocricy at IWC one bad promo doesn't make all Cenas wrestling career bad idiots.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

The guy is so bored right now, either burnt out or of being a face. For god sake John: TAKE A FUCKING BREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iSmackUdown (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

i was there. we were booing him. also the fat guy he picked on, we saw him after the show. he seemed pretty embarrassed


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Artazanasss said:


> Yeah we will see how the fans will be happy then raw ratings will reach all time low without Cena.


What do ratings have to do with fans happiness? Not everyone is a ratings nut like the smarks here. In fact, most sensible fans aren't.

Dude is just awful. Best bit of it was the guy with the beard no-selling his nonsense. I'm still trying to stay optimistic that he won't win the Rumble and have a monster year, but it's getting harder to not face that reality.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

It's the typical Cena promo. Start light, crack jokes, end serious. He's a good hype man I'll give him that but I just don't care right now..


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



LucasTheMenace said:


> No, he's booed because the top guy always gets both positive/negative reactions.


No, Cena is notorious for getting booed as a top face. I defend him a lot, but its true. And tonight's promo was actually horrible. I'll defend his promos as being catered to his fans, but THIS promo was truly horrible. I thought he was turning heel with a satire of his own arrogance (much like Rock's heel persona in early 2003).


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

It was just awkward watching it...


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

It's the typical Cena promo. Start light, crack jokes, end serious. He's a good hype man I'll give him that but I just don't care right now..


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Should've turned him heel for a huge feud with Punk a few years ago but they missed the boat and don't have shit for heels anymore.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Artazanasss said:


> Its like always a hipocricy at IWC one bad promo doesn't make all Cenas wrestling career bad idiots.


One bad promo?
I must have been sleeping for most of the last 6 years.....


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

There are some nights I'm like cool, duke got his shit back together, and there are nights like this. Quite honestly... that had to be one of the worst promos, if not the worst, he's ever performed. From talking about his video game handle "skidloader187" to talking about some random hoe getting drunk and posting facebook pictures. And the worst part was holding off a hangover until the Rumble starts. Does he really want people to be hungover during the Rumble... :lmao 

Even the crowd had little idea to where he was going with this. Hopefully he turns shit around and fast, or just maybe we are witnessing the end of Cena.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Yea the promo was terrible but what really pissed me off was WWE letting him close the show with that shit.


----------



## Artazanasss (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



cavs25 said:


> One bad promo?
> I must have been sleeping most of the last 6 years.....


This was by far one of the worst promos Cena ever performed.Even you haters have to admit Cenas promo quality even in PG era usually is a lot better then that.And yes i won't deny it Cena did cut some cheesy/mediocre promos in PG era,but the problem is in his wrestling character i mean seriously tell me some wrestlers that could pull such a cheesy gimmick that Cena has now?Theres sure as hell is not many wrestlers who could make this gimmick work.Gimmick is the thinq that limits Cena at the mic the most not his lack of mic skills.Talking about promos i think its completly redicilous how anti-Cena part of IWC always talks about how bad his promos are in PG era and always forgets how good his promos were in ruthless agression era 2003-2007 then he had diferent edgier gimmick.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Just saw WWE.com and they cut his promo into 3-4 sentences lol.


Heavily edited!


----------



## Tirop (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

They should have went to commercial break during his promo.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

The sad thing about it was we could've been listening to Titus and Darren for all of that time instead of him. Cena said absolutely nothing. And ain't nobody got no time for that!


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

I don't got IWC hate for Cena like others, but it was a terrible promo.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TommyWCECM said:


> The guy is so bored right now, either burnt out or of being a face. For god sake John: TAKE A FUCKING BREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Actually this isn`t bad idea, that could actually make him relevant again. Leave of absence for 6 months, return at Summerslam......Nah just dreaming


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Once in a lifetime? :troll


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Felt like I was watching a sitcom... seriously, so much random bullshit just to tell everyone that he's going to win the Royal Rumble, ffs.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

what's the point of whole fucking Promo? if not cena or anyone else should have come out cut an promo how important it is to win Royal Rumble either Facing The Rock being Movie star and The Guy standing with Austin during Attitude era or face undefeated streak Cm Punk...

this isn't any normal Royal Rumble but special Royal Rumble a Guarantee to either Rock Or Punk...i could have few guys either face to heel rooting for rock because having Face The Rock larger than life at Wrestlemania? not important for top guys but guys in Midcard especially Daniel Bryan should bragging how important for him have that chance face the Rock or beat break Cm Punk streak.

i really miss Austin, he could built this like the way it should be..Go and watch Austin/Punk interviews see how the man cut a promo put the title below him and put Cm Punk over.. 





it seems Cena and Hogan on the same page above the title...now Hogan thing in TNA being the focus and Cena always have been the focus above the title for the last years.
Cena came out saying stupid and pointless shit nothing to hype up fucking PPV...if you gave 10 mins on mic to any guys like Jericho they could hype up the PPV.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Stuff like this makes you wonder whether Cena does actually have a say in his character. He couldn't possibly have thought him rambling about nothing for that long was entertaining. Could he? You have Rock and Punk cutting great promos just making everyone say this month long feud is better than Cena vs Rocks year long feus and he comes out with this awful promo. 
I seriosuly hope mania isnt Cena vs Rock 2


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Tiger4959879 said:


> I find the Cena hate bizarre. His promo today was awesome and a really fitting tribute to Sunday, i would rank his promo today as one of the best of all time.
> On the other hand Rock's promo was meaningless and served no purpose, maybe be Cena can be kind enough to give Rock a few pointers on how to deliver a great promo


Haters, what you gonna do, when they're 35 and virgins too...


----------



## GNARLY (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Stooge22 said:


> the guy needs to retire, pure and simple.


No, "guy" just needs to switch it up. Cena could be great.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

It was horrible indeed. I have no idea what was the whole point of it at all. I didn't find it funny nor was necessary for Cena to mention Black Ops and all that stuff. Talk about a random promo. This is not the Cena I used to enjoy watching. Right now, I'm just disappointed. I really dont want to see him and Rock wrestle again at Wrestlemania.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Soupman Prime said:


> Stuff like this makes you wonder whether Cena does actually have a say in his character. He couldn't possibly have thought him rambling about nothing for that long was entertaining. Could he? You have Rock and Punk cutting great promos just making everyone say this month long feud is better than Cena vs Rocks year long feus and he comes out with this awful promo.
> I seriosuly hope mania isnt Cena vs Rock 2


Yeah, Rock's promo was so great, it was awful dude...


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Worst promo of the century


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Yeah, Rock's promo was so great, it was awful dude...


If you thought the rock promo was bad and cena's was good I worry about your sanity. Cena cut one of the worst promo I have ever heard.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Put a fork in him Cena's done.

Heel turn at this Wrestlemania or GTFO.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Cena can be good on the mic, we've seen it in the past. The problem is clearly the material he's given each and every week now for the last 2/3 years. It's ridiculous how cheesy and predictable his promos have been for a long time now. How can they not see his character needs to evolve?



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's awful as hell but by Cena standards, that was his Austin 3:16.


You're a joke.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



CharliePrince said:


> btw this 1 gif alone perfectly sums up everyone's reactions during that John Cena promo


:lol

Very true.

I can understand Vince telling his number 1 guy to go out there and hype up the rumble, it's just Cena's so corny and boring at this point, that its painful to watch.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

:cena

Bret Hart's cat promo was better.. seriously.

looked like someone gave him the mic to kill time, hype rumble and end with a big brawl.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Bad promo, but Cena and WWE writers probably did that on purpose. He can talk, his promos have been shit for years now. I wouldn't be surprised if Cena is trolling us. Also what's with everyone taking 15 mins to get to the point of their promo. Who in today's WWE can cut a promo and get straight to the point? Don't say CM Punk because it takes him awhile to get to the point of his promos too.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

What show were you guys watching? I felt it was an amazing performance by John.
Perhaps you simply didn't _understand_ his point? He doesn't care, he's confident, he's in charge, he's sexy. John doesn't have to take anything seriously because he's so obviously superior to everyone else and _knows_ he can beat them in the Rumble that he can just go out there, crack jokes and do whatever he wants to do to have a good time.
When you look at it like that, it's an awesome promo. But then, most of his promo work is pure gold when you actually think about it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

What the fuck was Cena even talking about.. no seriously, not crapping on him, but I genuinely had no idea what the fuck he was rambling on about for most of that promo.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Just when you think he can't get any worse, he does that.

:cena2 Always raising the bar.

I had to watch The Rock's Royal Rumble 2002 promo just to get the taste out of my mouth. Notice how The Rock actually understands comedy and how to entertain a crowd.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Arnold Tricky said:


> What the fuck was Cena even talking about.. no seriously, not crapping on him, but I genuinely had no idea what the fuck he was rambling on about for most of that promo.


It was to show how confident his character was that he would win the Rumble. So he starts joking around to show he doesn't sweat the 29 other guys he's facing on Sunday.
Like I said, it made perfect sense.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> It was to show how confident his character was that he would win the Rumble. So he starts joking around to show he doesn't sweat the 29 other guys he's facing on Sunday.
> Like I said, it made perfect sense.


So he's a dick basically. We get the point of the promo obviously, it just sucked.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

That promo was emabarassing to watch and was a definition of everything that's wrong with Cena. I'm a supporter of Cena since day 1, not the character, but the performer, and I have to admit that the guy has seriously become a shell of himself now. I used to care about his matches, his character and his mic work, whatever it was positive feeling or negeative. Now I just don't give a single fuck, no matter how hard I try to give one.


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Arnold Tricky said:


> What the fuck was Cena even talking about.. no seriously, not crapping on him, but I genuinely had no idea what the fuck he was rambling on about for most of that promo.


He basically spent half of the time explaining to everyone what he thought random audience member #1-3 would be doing on a regular Sunday, then proceeded to tell everyone what he thought they would be doing this Sunday because there is a wrestling PPV that night.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Quasi Juice said:


> So he's a dick basically. We get the point of the promo obviously, it just sucked.


How's John a dick for being confident? How is it any worse than The Rock bullying Eddie Guerrerro's wife? You people just look for reasons to hate on John, it's getting ridiculous man.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> How's John a dick for being confident? How is it any worse than The Rock bullying Eddie Guerrerro's wife? You people just look for reasons to hate on John, it's getting ridiculous man.


That promo was awful and cena acts like a dick. The promo made nonsense. Also cena's character is the real heel in wwe


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Mclovin it said:


> That promo was awful and cena acts like a dick. The promo made nonsense. Also cena's character is the real heel in wwe


John's the 'real' heel?
Okay, give me some evidence to back that up.
Because I GUARENTEE that I can counter anything you have to say.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> John's the 'real' heel?
> Okay, give me some evidence to back that up.
> Because I GUARENTEE that I can counter anything you have to say.


Lol clearly a cena mark but ok.

Last year when punk left rey won a tournament to become wwe champion. What does cena do? Oh I know I will face him later that night giving him an unfair advantage on poor rey.

Getting title shot after title shot because he is John cena.

Acting like a sore loser by costing ziggler the chance to win the world title. 

Cena is the true top heel in wwe.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Mclovin it said:


> Last year when punk left rey won a tournament to become wwe champion. What does cena do? Oh I know I will face him later that night giving him an unfair advantage on poor rey.
> 
> Getting title shot after title shot because he is John cena.
> 
> Acting like a sore loser by costing ziggler the chance to win the world title.


1. Cena is the top guy in the company and has kayfabe saved Rey's ass dozens of times. I don't think what he did was that awful considering his track record of standing up for Mysterio.

2. Cena is one of the most prolific champs in history. He gets title shot after title shot because MOST people love the guy, because he's proven to be a success and because he's the biggest name in wrestling since Hulk Hogan.

3. Ziggler had disrespected Cena over and over again. It was rightly deserved payback.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Why the fuck did they give him the ME time slot to cut a promo about RR? if it was even about that. Whole promo was a clusterfuck of Cena trying to be "cool". Way to sell one of your big PPVs WWE. Can't believe some people are still defending that garbage promo.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



trevs909 said:


> Why the fuck did they give him the ME time slot to cut a promo about RR?


Because he's the biggest name in the company?


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> 1. Cena is the top guy in the company and has kayfabe saved Rey's ass dozens of times. I don't think what he did was that awful considering his track record of standing up for Mysterio.



:lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> 1. Cena is the top guy in the company and has kayfabe saved Rey's ass dozens of times. I don't think what he did was that awful considering his track record of standing up for Mysterio.
> 
> 2. Cena is one of the most prolific champs in history. He gets title shot after title shot because MOST people love the guy, because he's proven to be a success and because he's the biggest name in wrestling since Hulk Hogan.
> 
> 3. Ziggler had disrespected Cena over and over again. It was rightly deserved payback.


1 so because he stood up for rey he can screw him over. And so because he is top guy he can abuse his power? He calls people out for cashing in cheaply and not winning fairly when he did the same to rey.

2 that has to be a joke. Kayfabe wise he has the worst year of his career yet sill gets title shot after shot. And I think the rock and stone cold are miles bigger then cena.

3 he disrespected him? Yet when people disrespect punk he is the bad guy? Also cena has shown ziggler total disrespect this whole feud. 

John cena is the number one heel in wwe today because of bad booking. He plays a smary kiss ass who screws people over while getting title shot after title shot as he is the company man. How is that a face? Another wrestler acted like that they would be a heel.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> Because he's the biggest dick in the company?


Fixed it for you.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Mclovin it said:


> 1 so because he stood up for rey he can screw him over. And so because he is top guy he can abuse his power? He calls people out for cashing in cheaply and not winning fairly when he did the same to rey.
> 
> 2 that has to be a joke. Kayfabe wise he has the worst year of his career yet sill gets title shot after shot. And I think the rock and stone cold are miles bigger then cena.
> 
> 3 he disrespected him? Yet when people disrespect punk he is the bad guy? Also cena has shown ziggler total disrespect this whole feud.


1. Cena beat Rey in a fair match, John didn't cheat, he didn't take advantage of the guy and Rey gave as good as he got. It was a fair match and was played out that way. At no point did the commentators state that John was doing the wrong thing. Fair match.

2. As I said, one bad year doesn't change the fact that he's the big man in the company. The guy isn't champ but he always gets the main event. What does that tell you? Well, it SHOULD tell you that Cena is the Number 1 contender and earned every single one of those shots.

3. Punk is the bad guy because unlike John, he doesn't legitimately care about the fans. The fans always knew Punk was full of shit and saw through his attempts to pander to them. Whereas John is _THERE EVERY NIGHT_ for the fans and does lots of charity work. John is an all round better person, that's why he gets away with it.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> Because he's the biggest name in the company?


Shit excuse, he is not in the most important feud at the moment. He is not the biggest superstar on the Roster, Rock is and being the face does not make you automatically the main event, plenty of times in the past has it not been the case, even for Cena, besides, Cena says he isn't the face of the company remember. If you've got nothing good to say, don't say anything at all, a saying which keeps cropping up in regards to Cena promos.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Gimmicky said:


> Shit excuse, he is not in the most important feud at the moment.


Actually, his feud with AJ has repeatedly been higher up the card than the Punk/Rock programme.
So John IS in the most important feud at the moment, as I think you well know.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

i always find Cena thread hilarious and always have a great laugh...


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



trevs909 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Biggest dick in the company?
Show me some proof of that, please. Otherwise it's just flaming.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> 1. Cena beat Rey in a fair match, John didn't cheat, he didn't take advantage of the guy and Rey gave as good as he got. It was a fair match and was played out that way. At no point did the commentators state that John was doing the wrong thing. Fair match.
> 
> 2. As I said, one bad year doesn't change the fact that he's the big man in the company. The guy isn't champ but he always gets the main event. What does that tell you? Well, it SHOULD tell you that Cena is the Number 1 contender and earned every single one of those shots.
> 
> 3. Punk is the bad guy because unlike John, he doesn't legitimately care about the fans. The fans always knew Punk was full of shit and saw through his attempts to pander to them. Whereas John is _THERE EVERY NIGHT_ for the fans and does lots of charity work. John is an all round better person, that's why he gets away with it.


1 oh my god so be because the commentators it was fair it must be? Are you a sheep? Rey had a match earlier that night. In what way was it fair?

2 so because he is John cena he should get titles shot handed to him without earning them? My god.

3 punk is honest about who he is while cena is a two faced bitch.

Very clear you are a blind cena mark


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Mclovin it said:


> 1 oh my god so be because the commentators it was fair it must be? Are you a sheep? Rey had a match earlier that night. In what way was it fair?
> 
> 2 so because he is John cena he should get titles shot handed to him without earning them? My god.
> 
> 3 punk is honest about who he is while cena is a two faced bitch.


1. Rey wasn't angry with John, the commentators weren't angry with Cena, the crowd weren't angry with Cena, therefore he did nothing wrong.

2. Cena should get title shots handed to him _because of his history with the company_. John Cena IS WWE. John has shown more loyalty to Vince than anyone since The Undertaker, therefore he deserves every damn bit of success he gets handed.

3. Give me an example of John being two-faced. Because all I see is a role model for kids who does a great ammount of charity work. He is a very, very nice man. Why can't you see that?


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

It was hot garbage and he knew it.

Sometimes I get the feeling he's actually drunk. Just during the really, really bad promos, for the most part. The super rambling, trolling ones. And I'm quite serious. Anyone else get that feeling?


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



SrsLii said:


> It was hot garbage and he knew it.
> 
> Sometimes I get the feeling he's actually drunk. Just during the really, really bad promos, for the most part. The super rambling, trolling ones. And I'm quite serious. Anyone else get that feeling?


Is his nose red? Is he staggering around? Is he slurring his words?
No? Then how can he be drunk?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Mclovin it said:


> 1 oh my god so be because the commentators it was fair it must be? Are you a sheep? Rey had a match earlier that night. In what way was it fair?
> 
> 2 so because he is John cena he should get titles shot handed to him without earning them? My god.
> 
> ...


Dude.. you are just wasting your time.

On topic, Cena just does things like that to piss all adult male fans, him kissing up to the kid and a lady but shitting on that guy with a paul heyman shirt was clearly taking a shot at every adult male who boo's him. Instead of embarrassing others because he is embarrassed every week because of the boos he gets, he should actually start doing something about it, do something different and entertaining to get the respect from the fans that he thinks he deserves.

But we all know Cena is not capable of being entertaining. He can have the year 2013, but after that.. please retire!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> 1. Rey wasn't angry with John, the commentators weren't angry with Cena, the crowd weren't angry with Cena, therefore he did nothing wrong.
> 
> 2. Cena should get title shots handed to him _because of his history with the company_. John Cena IS WWE. John has shown more loyalty to Vince than anyone since The Undertaker, therefore he deserves every damn bit of success he gets handed.
> 
> 3. Give me an example of John being two-faced. Because all I see is a role model for kids who does a great ammount of charity work. He is a very, very nice man. Why can't you see that?


1 :kenny. So you judge everything on what other people say? So was it fair when edge cashed in on cena?

2 More proof cena is a kiss ass.

3 I have given you one. Him acing rey after had fought for the title earlier on the night yet attacks people for cashing in money in the bank like he cashed in his I'm John cena shot in rey. 

What does his charity work have to with his on-screen character? I am arguing about the character not the person.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



zkorejo said:


> Dude.. you are just wasting your time.


Excuse me, but how is _he_ wasting _his_ time?
Aren't _I_ wasting my time by replying to someone who just called me a 'blind mark'?
I ignored it as best I could, but why are you ignoring that? Why is HE wasting HIS time when all I've done is respond with civility and not call him a 'blind mark' or any other insult?

I'm genuinely curious. Because all I wanted with a civilised conversation, not to be insulted. And I find your implication quite insulting in and of itself. So...?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

You all love John Cena. Stop pretending otherwise.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> Excuse me, but how is _he_ wasting _his_ time?
> Aren't _I_ wasting my time by replying to someone who just called me a 'blind mark'?
> I ignored it as best I could, but why are you ignoring that? Why is HE wasting HIS time when all I've done is respond with civility and not call him a 'blind mark' or any other insult?
> 
> I'm genuinely curious. Because all I wanted with a civilised conversation, not to be insulted. And I find your implication quite insulting in and of itself. So...?


I said he is wasting his time because you will never agree with him no matter how much sense his arguments made. Why, because you are determined to prove yourself correct no matter what. 

There have been numerous long threads on this forums proving how Cena's character is a hypocrite and more of a heel than a top face. You can google them and read those if you really are curious how Cena's character absolutely sucks.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Mclovin it said:


> 1 :kenny. So you judge everything on what other people say? So was it fair when edge cashed in on cena?
> 
> 2 More proof cena is a kiss ass.
> 
> 3 I have given you one. Him acing rey after had fought for the title earlier on the night yet attacks people for cashing in money in the bank like he cashed in his I'm John cena shot in rey.


1. Yes, I judge heelish behaviour and face behaviour on how the company and the majority of fans perceive it. Case in point, Austin after Wrestlemania 13 was the face despite Bret hart TECHNICALLY being the good guy.

2. Would you call The Undertaker a kiss ass? because they're both ultra loyal to Vince.

3. You gave me an example and I refuted it. And yes, I will judge Cena by his conduct outside the ring, because it matters, it helps form fan opinion of the MAN just as his work in ring helps form opinion on the WRESTLER. The two things co-exist to make him extremely popular. Just as Punk's horrible behaviour outside the ring curtailed his face routine inside the ring.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> 1. Yes, I judge heelish behaviour and face behaviour on how the company and the majority of fans perceive it. Case in point, Austin after Wrestlemania 13 was the face despite Bret hart TECHNICALLY being the good guy.
> 
> 2. Would you call The Undertaker a kiss ass? because they're both ultra loyal to Vince.
> 
> 3. You gave me an example and I refuted it. And yes, I will judge Cena by his conduct outside the ring, because it matters, it helps form fan opinion of the MAN just as his work in ring helps form opinion on the WRESTLER. The two things co-exist to make him extremely popular. Just as Punk's horrible behaviour outside the ring curtailed his face routine inside the ring.


I am don't care how wwe promote it. I am on about how he is the real heel because of how he acts. Plus is you think what he did to rey was not hypocritical then it is pointless carrying on this argument.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Mclovin it said:


> I am don't care how wwe promote it. I am on about how he is the real heel because of how he acts. Plus is you think what he did to rey was not hypocritical then it is pointless carrying on this argument.


So you're admitting that you lost the argument?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:kenny. You are arguing a totally different thing. I am arguing that cena's character is a bad guy because of the way he acts while you say he is not because wwe encourages it. By your logic cena could rob a bank and if wwe said it was ok you would say it made him a good guy. I have better things to do.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Mclovin it said:


> :kenny. You are arguing a totally different thing. I am arguing that cena's character is a bad guy because of the way he acts while you say he is not because wwe encourages it. By your logic cena could rob a bank and if wwe said it was ok you would say it made him a good guy. I have better things to do.


I'm saying that it doesn't matter how he acts because the fans and the company perceive his actions to be just. The perceptions of the many are more valid than the criticisms of the few.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> I'm saying that it doesn't matter how he acts because the fans and the company perceive his actions to be just. The perceptions of the many are more valid than the criticisms of the few.


And this sums up what is wrong with society plus proves my point.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Mclovin it said:


> And this sums up what is wrong with society plus proves my point.


You have no point. Your 'point' consisted of insulting me and calling John a 'dick' and a 'kiss ass'.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

It certainly wasn't a PG promo. But was it really any worse than Cenas normal stuff? I don't think so.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> Excuse me, but how is _he_ wasting _his_ time?
> Aren't _I_ wasting my time by replying to someone who just called me a 'blind mark'?
> I ignored it as best I could, but why are you ignoring that? Why is HE wasting HIS time when all I've done is respond with civility and not call him a 'blind mark' or any other insult?
> 
> I'm genuinely curious. Because all I wanted with a civilised conversation, not to be insulted. And I find your implication quite insulting in and of itself. So...?


:lmao

Looks like someone's ready for a meltdown.

Cena's boring, corny, repetitive, unfunny, and must suck a hell of a lot of dick backstage, because nobody, and the purple gloves means NOBODY, has had the protective, superman, always morally right, slimeball booking that Cena has, in the history of the business.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> Is his nose red? Is he staggering around? Is he slurring his words?
> No? Then how can he be drunk?


Sweetheart, I'm gonna need you to let the grown-ups answer this one, okay? I'm glad that the sum total of your exposure to drunkenness in life so far has been via bad Adam Sandler movies though, keep that innocence at least until you finish high school.

Anyways.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

So was that the worst promo of Cena's career? 

He's had some awful ones, like his Star Wars promo from last year, or any time he has to go out there and shill for the company. 

But Jesus Christ, that was just embarrassing.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Star Wars was the worst ever IMO.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheAussieRocket said:


>


Yeah, everyone has to start somewhere.
Should we mention Flex Kavana? Or CM Punk and his jobber shorts of doom?


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TripleG said:


> So was that the worst promo of Cena's career?
> 
> He's had some awful ones, like his Star Wars promo from last year, or any time he has to go out there and shill for the company.
> 
> But Jesus Christ, that was just embarrassing.


I think it was worse, it was actually quite heelish.

And I dont mean ripping on the fat guy, it was the girl that was the interesting one for several reasons.

First , thats his demographic he was going at, the Paul Heyman shirt wearing dude is the guy shouting 'cena sucks' , the girl in the front row with her brother/son is what pays Cena's bills.

Her face told it all, she started off quite excited he picked her , then as he went on it became obvious he was calling her a drunken man eating idiot, and she became less amused.

Thats a heel move.

From the top face in the company. 

It makes absolutely no sense at all.

And thats on top of the content of the promo being as weak as it was.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



nogginthenog said:


> I think it was worse, it was actually quite heelish.
> 
> And I dont mean ripping on the fat guy, it was the girl that was the interesting one for several reasons.
> 
> ...


Cena's done things that could be seen as "heelish" before, it really doesn't make sense, but he is John Cena, and he has his legions of sheep who will cheer him no matter what.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Cena has not been improving one bit in the past 6 years.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

forum problem pls delete mods


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Fucking terrible, cringeworthy promo.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Worst Cena promo ever. I fast-forwarded through the Sunday nonsense. It started making me feel uncomfortable just b/c I felt Cena was really making a huge ass of himself.

He's capable of having great matches, we all know that, and I respect his work ethic, but his promos are garbage, aside from WM28 season last year. I though Cena "beat" Rock in most of their encounters, especially the one when he told Rock he had the promo on his wrist. Edgy Cena is awesome, but the Cena from last night (and Star Wars promo) looks like an idiot who has no balls.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Only two things could have saved that promo:

1. *Gong* - For some reason I really though Undertaker was going to come out at the end and challenge Cena to a match at Wrestlemania, to make up for his absence last week.

2. The obvious IWC fan that Cena was yelling at saying fuck it and flipping him off. 

Instead we got Jobbermania.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Cena was a dick in the promo, and not the funny kind like CM Punk. He was just an unlikeable douchebag. He shouldn't have been allowed to be in the closing segment. That should have been Rock/Punk/Heyman/Shield.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



PacoAwesome said:


> Cena was a dick in the promo, and not the funny kind like CM Punk. He was just an unlikeable douchebag. He shouldn't have been allowed to be in the closing segment. That should have been Rock/Punk/Heyman/Shield.


Cena isn't even a dick. Hes like the kid in school whos parents humour him by laughing at his corny jokes, so he turns up at school acting like a complete boss and digs his own grave until someone slaps the piss out of his mouth to set him straight.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*

The thing that annoys me the most is how much they hyped Cena's speech during Raw, it was about 5-6 times during the show.
You have a guy who is a WWE champion for over 400 days defending the title against a guy who challenges for the first time after 11 years for the gold. Also the same challenger is famous in Hollywood and is one of the best paid actors and they hype a speech of a guy who has no actual storyline and who takes part in a match among 29 other guys? And this shit is the last segment on the last Raw before the PPV?

This is not even bad booking, writing or trolling anymore. This is pissing on everything what wrestling stands for.


The Boy Wonder said:


> Just because a nobody like Tyler Reks says so? Cena is not a dick. If he was he wouldn't do so many damn Make-A-Wish appearances. But I guess the IWC doesnt' care about that...


You either fail to realize that he does it because the company said so or you are just a bad person as Cena who needs to bring up sick children and charities to defend his point and making other people look bad and heartless.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



DualShock said:


> The thing that annoys me the most is how much they hyped Cena's speech during Raw, it was about 5-6 times during the show.
> You have a guy who is a WWE champion for over 400 days defending the title against a guy who challenges for the first time after 11 years for the gold. Also the same challenger is famous in Hollywood and is one of the best paid actors and they hype a speech of a guy who has no actual storyline and who takes part in a match among 29 other guys? And this shit is the last segment on the last Raw before the PPV?
> 
> This is not even bad booking, writing or trolling anymore. This is pissing on everything what wrestling stands for.
> ...


I agree. The way that promo was hyped for someone who doesnt really have any reason to want to win it more so than anyone else only sets it in stone that he is winning.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



GuessWhat: CenaSux said:


> Worst Cena promo ever. I fast-forwarded through the Sunday nonsense. It started making me feel uncomfortable just b/c I felt Cena was really making a huge ass of himself.
> 
> He's capable of having great matches, we all know that, and I respect his work ethic, but his promos are garbage, aside from WM28 season last year. I though Cena "beat" Rock in most of their encounters, especially the one when he told Rock he had the promo on his wrist. Edgy Cena is awesome, but the Cena from last night (and Star Wars promo) looks like an idiot who has no balls.


*It should be clear to everyone now that Cena was scripted to get the best of Rock last year i mean just look at how the 2 are fairing now, Rock & Punk are having great promos with each other and Cena is making nonsensical promos to close out shows. You do know the "notes" were scripted right? Because you can look at old Rock clips and he's never had notes before.

I think wwe thought Cena could do what Stone Cold & Rock use to do and that's take any lame promo and turn it into an entertaining segment. Cena isn't funny so having him break out into a comedy routine was ill fated and the dead crowd solidified that. Cena is capable of cutting a serious promo but if you make him go improv he falls flat on his face a lot.*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



PacoAwesome said:


> Cena was a dick in the promo, and not the funny kind like CM Punk. He was just an unlikeable douchebag. He shouldn't have been allowed to be in the closing segment. That should have been Rock/Punk/Heyman/Shield.


this ^

1,000 times this 

Cena's promo was quite possibly the worst promo i have ever seen on RAW it was that bad

it rambled on, it had no entertainment value, i honestly thought he was turning heel

why else would be that big a douche on the mic?!

worst. promo. BY ANYONE. ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Quite possibly the most embarrassing promo of all time.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Quite possibly the most embarrassing promo of all time.


This.

Shockmaster cut a more entertaining promo during his debut than Cena did last night. At least Sid saved that segment. Jericho saved the Star Wars segment, but no one could have saved Cena last night.

Why did that close the show again?


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Quite possibly the most embarrassing promo of all time.


Really? Have you already forgotten Grandmaster Sexay's return? Or Jumpin' Jeff Farmers 'full force' promo? or how about David Arquette randomly attempting to impersonate Vince McMahon on Nitro?

Let's be fair here, Cena's promo is hardly the most embarrassing of all time.


----------



## LucasTheMenace (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

He was yapping about non-sense, lol.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Its like, Vance realized Cena is never going too be universally cheered, so he has told Cena to antagonize everyone but the kids - not a tweener, but try to be both a face and heel at the same time. 

I question if its working, seems the children in the audience are not buying it.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> Really? Have you already forgotten Grandmaster Sexay's return? Or Jumpin' Jeff Farmers 'full force' promo? or how about David Arquette randomly attempting to impersonate Vince McMahon on Nitro?
> 
> Let's be fair here, Cena's promo is hardly the most embarrassing of all time.


Grandmaster Sexay > John Cena.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

I seriously dare anyone to watch Cena's RAW Royal Rumble promo last night and make it thru its entirety

i do not think anyone can

this is not a "that was cena's worst promo ever"

this is THE WORST PROMO EVER

huge difference


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> Really? Have you already forgotten Grandmaster Sexay's return? Or Jumpin' Jeff Farmers 'full force' promo? or how about David Arquette randomly attempting to impersonate Vince McMahon on Nitro?
> 
> Let's be fair here, Cena's promo is hardly the most embarrassing of all time.


I think you don't get it what "worst ever" means. With "worst" it's not only about the content of the promo, it's also about other factors like hype, how much importance it was given and the time slot.
Was the Grandmaster Sexay promo bad? Yes it was but it was about a match between two commentators, it would even not matter anymore if the Sexay promo was great like a Foley promo, it was in a middle of a show for the Lawler/Cole feud.
Arquette is an actor and everybody knew that he would only be part time in WCW, it was not like Hogan, Sting or Goldberg who were the stars of the company who had cut a Vince McMahon impersonation promo.
Like I said it's not always about the content of a promo, it's about the importance and the Cena speech was hyped through the whole show and disappointed.
That's like with the worst matches of all time, many fans would name Lesnar vs Goldberg as the worst match ever despite that we had clusterfucks like Khali vs Kane or Yokozuna vs Mabel.
The big difference is that these match were not hyped and Lesnar vs Goldberg was hyped thus making it worst and that's why this Cena promo is possibly the worst ever


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



CharliePrince said:


> I seriously dare anyone to watch Cena's RAW Royal Rumble promo last night and make it thru its entirety
> 
> i do not think anyone can
> 
> ...


I've just watched "That" promo in full, I wish I hadn't, Worst promo in wrestling history, It just went on and on and on, You could see the girl he picked out go red in embarrassment and what he did to the "Paul Heyman guy" fan was damn right heelish, making him out to be a loser when he doesn't know the guy. You just know Ziggler will enter no1 and Cena no2 or vise versa, Cena will eliminate Ziggler, Cena will over come the odds and win the whole thing and end up WWE Champion again.. I'm so looking forward to that ...._sarcasm _
They'd be up the creek without a paddle if Cena ever had to retire like Edge one day, because they are too over reliant on mouldy bread..


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

*Sigh*... That promo was just bad. Really, really, bad. 

I like Cena, I'm a big fan, but I can admit that things NEED to change. I think it's definitely time for him to either: 1. Change his character, it's 2013 for fucks sake. Or at least bring back the attitude and edge he had from 2005-2007. Or 2. Take time off. Like, the whole Summer. Or the whole year.

Either way, his character is just so bland and directionless now that it's just really sad to even watch.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



RenegadexParagon said:


> *Sigh*... That promo was just bad. Really, really, bad.
> 
> I like Cena, I'm a big fan, but I can admit that things NEED to change. I think it's definitely time for him to either: 1. Change his character, it's 2013 for fucks sake. Or at least bring back the attitude and edge he had from 2005-2007. Or 2. Take time off. Like, the whole Summer. Or the whole year.
> 
> Either way, his character is just so bland and directionless now that it's just really sad to even watch.


best explanation for Cena's promo last night?

*bath salts*

:


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

That promo was fucking awful and had a horrible placement as the show-closing segment.

"Hey, I didn't catch the end of Raw. How'd it end?"

"Cena talked about bodily fluids, sex dolls, skid marks and video games before randomly saying he was gonna win the Rumble. Wicked awesome sales pitch!"


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

He's actually something of a guilty pleasure of mine. I can't put my finger on it but there is something i genuinely like about him.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

The promo was indeed pretty poor but he does one of these type of promos once evry 4 months or so. He has to as this is pg and hes the face of the company.

He obviously told to do this once in while ie the star wars promo. Its silly to target the kids.

Cena hasnt done a bad promo in months. His promo against ziggler recently was great.

He can be the best on the mic whenever he wants but hes not allowed to.This promo was one of the best all last year. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecv3VMJCWps
His promos v the rock and brock were great and he was very believable.



Dont blame him,blame wwe. Punk does the same bland shit every week. The show is bland.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Amuroray said:


> The promo was indeed pretty poor but he does one of these type of promos once evry 4 months or so. He has to as this is pg and hes the face of the company.
> 
> He obviously told to do this once in while ie the star wars promo. Its silly to target the kids.
> 
> ...


Nah, I'll blame him.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Amuroray said:


> The promo was indeed pretty poor but he does one of these type of promos once evry 4 months or so. He has to as this is pg and hes the face of the company.
> 
> He obviously told to do this once in while ie the star wars promo. Its silly to target the kids.
> 
> ...


His promos against Ziggler were not great. The point of a promo, is to build a match, extend a rivalry, not bury your opponent. That was the most douchy moment ever in wrestling, except for the Montreal screw job.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

Cena would not stand a chance against Rock/Punk atm.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

WWE please give Cena a break, push someone new for a change


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> WWE please give Cena a break, push someone new for a change


Cena has lost half of his ppvs last year and has put over soooooooooo many people.

He even put over the miz at WM ffs.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> Cena has lost half of his ppvs last year and has put over soooooooooo many people.
> 
> He even put over the miz at WM ffs.


And buried him at over the limit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Mclovin it said:


> And buried him at over the limit.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Buried him?

LOL so whenever cena wins he buries his opponents?

He let the guy win at mania and the night after on raw he put him over on the mic.

Thats enough. Cena put over punk,ryback,ziggler when it mattered,rock,tensai etc etc

Who did punk put over last year?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*

I'm watching it on DVR right now, and I couldn't even wait until its conclusion to say...

...that was the first time I actually yelled, "No! God, stop talking!" at the TV in 22 years of watching professional wrestling.

I'm not saying it was the worst, but my, was it horrific.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> Buried him?
> 
> LOL so whenever cena wins he buries his opponents?
> 
> ...


Did you watch the I quit match? He made miz look pathetic. Miz and Riley beat him up for 20 minutes and after a couple of moves and stf for a few seconds miz quits. Cena buried him. And like fuck did cena put over ziggler. He made ziggler look like a chump the last two weeks beforehand. Rock does not need putting over. 

Punk put over Ryback not cena. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Amuroray said:


> Buried him?
> 
> *LOL so whenever cena wins he buries his opponents?
> 
> ...



Blah, blah, blah. The Miz won at Mania, after Rock's help and at Over the Limit, Miz and Riley were beating Cena the entire match and out of nowhere, Superman arrived. So yeah, Cena buried Miz, so LOL at you. :bs:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

At this point in time, I just treat every Cena promo as a test of endurance, like a competition. I will watch and I will just end up smiling because I cannot absorb the trainwreck that I am watching, because like an actual trainwreck, it is horrible and gruesome but you just have to look. If Cena ends up delivering a memorable promo then that's a bonus.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

That promo needed some laud SUPER DRAGON chants.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

JoeRulz said:


> That promo needed some laud SUPER DRAGON chants.


Or Lee Harvey Oswald in the fifth row.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> Did you watch the I quit match? He made miz look pathetic. Miz and Riley beat him up for 20 minutes and after a couple of moves and stf for a few seconds miz quits. Cena buried him. And like fuck did cena put over ziggler. He made ziggler look like a chump the last two weeks beforehand. Rock does not need putting over.
> 
> Punk put over Ryback not cena.
> 
> ...


Cena put over rybacks finisher and bigged him up on the mic. Cena let rock win and let ziggler win at a MAJOR PPV. MIZ STILL WON AT WM. WM WIN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Cena loses alot recently and you still complain.

Cant wait for punk to return to jobber status after sunday and cena to the main event after his rumble win.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

It was just an awkward mess to watch. Like when you watch someone do something embarrassing, but they don't know it's embarrassing and you feel embarrassed for them.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Amuroray said:


> Cena put over rybacks finisher and bigged him up on the mic. Cena let rock win and let ziggler win at a MAJOR PPV. MIZ STILL WON AT WM. WM WIN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Cena loses alot recently and you still complain.
> 
> Cant wait for punk to return to jobber status after sunday and cena to the main event after his rumble win.


What is your favourite flavour of cock?


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Somebody youtube me this shit already. The masochist in me thrives on Cena promos. Anything Cena really.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> Really? Have you already forgotten Grandmaster Sexay's return? Or Jumpin' Jeff Farmers 'full force' promo? or how about David Arquette randomly attempting to impersonate Vince McMahon on Nitro?
> 
> Let's be fair here, Cena's promo is hardly the most embarrassing of all time.


Yes, really.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Tarfu said:


> Somebody youtube me this shit already. The masochist in me thrives on Cena promos. Anything Cena really.


Start @ 14:45 







if you dare :argh:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> Cena put over rybacks finisher and bigged him up on the mic. Cena let rock win and let ziggler win at a MAJOR PPV. MIZ STILL WON AT WM. WM WIN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Cena loses alot recently and you still complain.
> 
> Cant wait for punk to return to jobber status after sunday and cena to the main event after his rumble win.


You do realise it how you win not if you win. The fact you think the rock was put over by cena is hilarious.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm guessing Choke2Death enjoyed this over Punk's promo.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> John's the 'real' heel?
> Okay, give me some evidence to back that up.
> Because I GUARENTEE that I can counter anything you have to say.


Because he acts like a cocky a$$ and uses authority figures to his advantage (sucking up to GM's...sucking up to Vince...). He has other hero characters step up and cheat for him in matches to win (see: Big Show). He even has manipulated 'lesser' characters to get ahead (see: Zack Ryder, Mysterio for the Championship as you pointed out in another post).

Sucking up to an authority figure and using your boss to get ahead is ALWAYS a villain move in any form of fiction.

A hero character can be cocky, but is usually an anti-hero, like Steve Austin. Or has to play a VERY fine line that needs to be backed up by something.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

First thing he does is call the crowd a "lively bunch" because he isn't getting a loud mixed reaction. It isn't even fun to hate him anymore. We've been doing that for years and it has gotten us nowhere.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

That crap was amazing, it turned into one of those "so bad its actually good".


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

I would love to see Rock's reaction backstage when seeing Cena eyefuck 10 year old COD players, probably fucked off to get laid and eat pie though.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Amuroray said:


> The promo was indeed pretty poor but he does one of these type of promos once evry 4 months or so. He has to as this is pg and hes the face of the company.
> 
> He obviously told to do this once in while ie the star wars promo. Its silly to target the kids.
> 
> Cena hasnt done a bad promo in months. His promo against ziggler recently was great.


What? All he did was make constant jokes towards Ziggler.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Artazanasss said:


> This was by far one of the worst promos Cena ever performed.Even you haters have to admit Cenas promo quality even in PG era usually is a lot better then that.And yes i won't deny it Cena did cut some cheesy/mediocre promos in PG era,but the problem is in his wrestling character i mean seriously tell me some wrestlers that could pull such a cheesy gimmick that Cena has now?Theres sure as hell is not many wrestlers who could make this gimmick work.Gimmick is the thinq that limits Cena at the mic the most not his lack of mic skills.Talking about promos i think its completly redicilous how anti-Cena part of IWC always talks about how bad his promos are in PG era and always forgets how good his promos were in ruthless agression era 2003-2007 then he had diferent edgier gimmick.


Wow, I thought I was the only one here who "gets" John Cena. And you are right. What is really amazing about him is the fact that he is arguably the ONLY one on the current roster who can make this gimmick work. Guy took a corny character and managed to make me like it. And this is coming from someone who HATED Cena back in 06/07. Now he is one of my all time faves.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> That crap was amazing, it turned into one of those "so bad its actually good".


no, not really

not even close

you're talking about cult status like Shockmaster

this Cena promo is the worst promo of all time


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, that promo was something terribly awful.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Was pretty bad for Cena.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

greendayedgehead said:


> Was pretty bad for Cena.


*Even for Cena. Im used of wanting to throw up when he talks but last night was something out of this world.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> Start @ 14:45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to watch it again, but 6 seconds in, I moved it to the battle Royale. Just to see if Dolph was their. He wasn't. Which is a good and bad sign.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> It was just an awkward mess to watch. Like when you watch someone do something embarrassing, but they don't know it's embarrassing and you feel embarrassed for them.


+ 1

There's not many times i have had to watch WWE through my hands, this was one!

CRINGE!!!! 

Cena's always been a heel to me. Evidence? He proves it every week


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Appletinis John?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The address was lame Cena really needs to retire and let the new young talent takeover


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The address was lame Cena really needs to retire and let the new young talent takeover


But there's no one as over as Cena. No one has been able to successfully appeal to the audience in the same way Cena has.
I'll admit, Punk does appeal to a certain segment of the audience. But his lack of mainstream appeal is part of the reason he was turned heel, he simply didn't have what it took to be on the same level as John.

You're right, young talent will _eventually_ have to take over. But wouldn't you agree that no one shows the necessary charisma and mass appeal to lead the company if Cena were to leave?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jobberwacky said:


> Cena's always been a heel to me. Evidence? He proves it every week


Same here man. Ziggler is the face and cena is the heel  


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

TheFranticJane said:


> But there's no one as over as Cena. No one has been able to successfully appeal to the audience in the same way Cena has.
> I'll admit, Punk does appeal to a certain segment of the audience. But his lack of mainstream appeal is part of the reason he was turned heel, he simply didn't have what it took to be on the same level as John.
> 
> You're right, young talent will _eventually_ have to take over. But wouldn't you agree that no one shows the necessary charisma and mass appeal to lead the company if Cena were to leave?


Jesus fucking Christ!!!!!!!!!!! You give new meaning to the term BLIND FUCKING MARK.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Swark said:


> Appletinis John?


Christopher Daniels is laughing at how bad that Cena promo was.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, I found that promo hilarious. Not because it was funny but because the shit he said was so cringeworthy that I had no choice but to laugh at it.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

It was torture, thank God I dvr'd.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

I couldn't believe what I was seeing. The face of the company is insulting the members of the crowd, doing the lamest jokes he knows, thinking he is the funniest guy in the room and overall just making absolute nonesense remarks and, on top of it all, it's closing the show. 

Just moments later we saw this awesome segment with The Shield, The Rock and CM Punk showing how good WWE can be when Cena is not involved and storylines are taken care off.They sold the PPV for me, not that excuse of a segment. Cena should just take a break, he is just hurting the product at this stage of his career.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*One day Cena will address us about retiring....and then I'll be happy.*


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> Cena is one of the most prolific champs in history. He gets title shot after title shot because MOST people love the guy, because he's proven to be a success and because *he's the biggest name in wrestling since Hulk Hogan*.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

This one time I saw a cat get run down by a car, the initial blow didn't quite kill it so someone had to bash its head in. 

That was easier to watch than Cena's promo.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He was trying to cut a "I'm so great and cool! I'm so confident and cocky, cheer for me!" and when he was trying to get the crowd on his side, for whatever reason he took a series of scripted or improv runs at the audience. Just 12 year old level insults. Every time Cena does this, it sucks. You aren't Don Rickles or Jeffrey Ross, motherfucker.

:cena2


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Mclovin it said:


> Did you watch the I quit match? He made miz look pathetic. Miz and Riley beat him up for 20 minutes and after a couple of moves and stf for a few seconds miz quits. Cena buried him. And like fuck did cena put over ziggler. He made ziggler look like a chump the last two weeks beforehand. Rock does not need putting over.
> 
> Punk put over Ryback not cena.
> 
> ...


Cena's character is a superman powerhouse that over comes the odds. He didn't bury the Miz, he's supposed to have a huge superman come back at the end. If you don't like it, fine, but he sure as fuck didn't bury him.

Oh, and, you could say Cena put over Ryback. He put him over on the mic before HIAC, and made the shellshock look like a good, devastating move at Survivor Series.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> What show were you guys watching? I felt it was an amazing performance by John.
> Perhaps you simply didn't _understand_ his point? He doesn't care, he's confident, he's in charge, he's sexy. John doesn't have to take anything seriously because he's so obviously superior to everyone else and _knows_ he can beat them in the Rumble that he can just go out there, crack jokes and do whatever he wants to do to have a good time.
> When you look at it like that, it's an awesome promo. But then, most of his promo work is pure gold when you actually think about it.


Being 'confident' or 'in charge' or 'sexy', while it may suffice somewhere else, really doesn't cut it as great television.

Characterize it however you want, it's almost an inescapable fact that it was a horrible promo. I'll fully acknowledge that Cena can be a great promo, and even a great wrestler, but that makes this all the more disappointing. If an unfunny rant about how "Sundays are pretty chill" is supposed to get me excited for the Rumble, I'm sad to say that it failed. Almost breaks my heart to wonder how a guy like Jericho, or a guy like Christian, or hell, even the PTP would hype up the rumble with 10 minutes of free-time. Rallying off the crowd is the Rock's calling card, and he can do it well (even when some of us are fuming at his 'catchphrase of the week'). The lukewarm reaction to Cena, coupled with the understanding that it really wasn't very good, makes me wonder who exactly this promo was designed for. Believe it or not, satisfying everyone isn't IMPOSSIBLE. I'm not entirely sure what fanbase was going absolutely nuts at that promo, but my gut instinct tells me that the same fanbase would probably wet themselves if ANY superstar said "HELLO SAN JOSE!"


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> But there's no one as over as Cena. No one has been able to successfully appeal to the audience in the same way Cena has.


Half the people boo him. But of course they are wrong/dont matter because they don't have the same opinion as you right? Or because the commentators and WWE say so? I think you meant appeal to children. Cause every other demographic is 50/50 (or worse at some places). 

Hulk Hogan
SCSA
The Rock
Brock Lesnar

Those guys appealed to almost everyone. Cena is nowhere near those guys. Even in mainstream media. 3 of those guys were in Hollywood movies that didn't suck. All of Cenas movies sucked or went straight to dvd. And if you count his WWE movies then you are a joke. Brock Made it in the UFC and is more well known than Cena. Thats why he got paid more than Cena to wrestle less. Rock is still currently making million dollar hollywood movies. The only reason Cena sticks around is because he cant make it anywhere else. He doesnt even completely have the full support of the only thing he IS good at. The only mainstream thing about Cena is his "you cant see me" thing.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> But there's no one as over as Cena. No one has been able to successfully appeal to the audience in the same way Cena has.
> I'll admit, Punk does appeal to a certain segment of the audience. But his lack of mainstream appeal is part of the reason he was turned heel, he simply didn't have what it took to be on the same level as John.
> 
> You're right, young talent will _eventually_ have to take over. But wouldn't you agree that no one shows the necessary charisma and mass appeal to lead the company if Cena were to leave?


In the space of a year WWE lost Diesel, Ramone, Bret Hart and HBK, all huge assets to WWE at the time, the people left on the roster stepped up. With HBK and Hart gone, Austin, Rock and HHH were able to flourish. I don't see why the same couldn't happen if Cena were to leave.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

RenegadexParagon said:


> Cena's character is a superman powerhouse that over comes the odds. He didn't bury the Miz, he's supposed to have a huge superman come back at the end. If you don't like it, fine, but he sure as fuck didn't bury him.
> 
> Oh, and, you could say Cena put over Ryback. He put him over on the mic before HIAC, and made the shellshock look like a good, devastating move at Survivor Series.


Everything Cena touches, he either ruins or uses to get himself ahead. i.e Alex Riley & Zack Ryder.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RenegadexParagon said:


> Cena's character is a superman powerhouse that over comes the odds. He didn't bury the Miz, he's supposed to have a huge superman come back at the end. If you don't like it, fine, but he sure as fuck didn't bury him.
> 
> Oh, and, you could say Cena put over Ryback. He put him over on the mic before HIAC, and made the shellshock look like a good, devastating move at Survivor Series.


He sure as fuck did bury miz. I rarely use that word but that was a burial. He made the miz look pathetic. Of course cena should have won but at least miz put up a fight


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Choc Lesnar said:


> Everything Cena touches, he either ruins or uses to get himself ahead. i.e Alex Riley & Zack Ryder.


Ok? That had nothing to do with my post.

But lol @ you saying Cena used Riley to get ahead. I can understand Ryder, but Riley? Lawl.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



Freeloader said:


> You all love John Cena. Stop pretending otherwise.


I love me some Ray Lewis, but nope, not a fan of Cena's character. Have I enjoyed him before? Damn right. Do I think he can wrestle a great match? He sure can. But he's been locked in a stale position for the last 4 or so years (and that's being lenient), and it's distressing to know that the guy is cutting promos like this when he is capable of more.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

RenegadexParagon said:


> Ok? That had nothing to do with my post.
> 
> But lol @ you saying Cena used Riley to get ahead. I can understand Ryder, but Riley? Lawl.


You fucking donkey. He fucked Rileys push up and used Ryder. Lawl away you idiotic Cena mark.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I hate this promo so much. Just selected lines from this clip...

15:46="It doesn't matter if you like me or hate me." 
That is something a heel says when he is getting boos and heat.
That isn't something the person the company has been pushing as its flagship face since 2005 should say.
Every time a face was getting this lack of reaction and level of boos, he turned heel.

16:04 "I bet you this young man is having a ball when Sunday rolls around. A day off of school, right?"
If you're 9. The average age of a WWE viewer is 32. Cut a promo about Christmas break why don't you, you absolute fruit.

The Call of Duty thing cheap pop for talking about Call of Duty was retarded. 
John, don't encourage grade schoolers to play MA rated war simulations.
B A Star!

:troll :cena3

16:52 "My user name is SkidMarks187"
Presumably you had the Royal Rumble winner refer to himself as "SkidMarks187"
_Jesus._

17:09 onwards
Young Lady in the White Shirt Segment
"I bet you run around like a whore drinking all Saturday and Sunday night. I'm going to speculate about you posting nude photos on the internet as you stand next to people related to you, possibly even your own sons. I'll then use a cliched yoga reference to hit on you, once again, as your presumed family is with you, smiling awkwardly and shaking their heads in embarrassment. I'll then furthermore state that you had sex with a fat slob who is drenched in piss and cum."

THIS IS ALL FROM A BABYFACE, PEOPLE!

Other choice lines in this segment
"Beautiful tattoo of Judge Joe Brown"
"167 Jaegerbombs and 2 blow up dolls"
"Brett Favre'd yourself on Facebook"
"And I DON'T MEAN throwing a touchdown."

That was the first 4 minutes of the promo and every single one of those lines bombed.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Mclovin it said:


> He sure as fuck did bury miz. I rarely use that word but that was a burial. He made the miz look pathetic. Of course cena should have won but at least miz put up a fight
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


You can hate it and whine all you want, but to say Miz got buried is absolute crap. He was already booked like shit for most of his reign.

I'll repeat myself again- Cena's booked to have superman comeback's, because that's his CHARACTER.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

The promo sucked. It was worse than that "fudgin baloney mustard" promo he cut a few years ago fpalm

Cena cut some _terrible_ promos in the past but this one stands out above the rest. What the fuck was he thinking? If anyone else other than Cena cut that promo they'd be fired. The crowd was no selling his ass even his own fans probably hated it. My 11 year old brother who's a fan said what the hell is he talking about?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - According to PWInsider, one of the big topics among wrestlers following Raw was how bad the John Cena promo was, especially since it was closing the show and came after strong work from CM Punk and The Rock.


yikes was it that bad? 


Also from ESPN: 



> This man used to be money on the mic, but his promo on Raw was seriously one of the most ridiculous, time-wasting experiences I've sat through in years. Curious to know whether his writers are really this out of touch, or if Cena actually thinks he's being funny.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RenegadexParagon said:


> You can hate it and whine all you want, but to say Miz got buried is absolute crap. He was already booked like shit for most of his reign.
> 
> I'll repeat myself again- Cena's booked to have superman comeback's, because that's his CHARACTER.


He buried miz and I have no problem with cena over coming the odds but burying people and making then look like shit like he did in the I quit match is wrong. Not cena's fault but the bookers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Choc Lesnar said:


> You fucking donkey. He fucked Rileys push up and used Ryder. Lawl away you idiotic Cena mark.


Sure he did man. You just keep believing every word on the interwebs. 

And even if he did, that's had absolutely nothing to do with my post, and nor would I even give a shit about backstage politics.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Smoogle said:


> pretty much.


My god that smirk, I hate it so much (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You could have non-wrestling fans watch that for reaction videos. The first 4 minutes is the 2Girls1Cup of wrestling promos.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't know Cena changed his adress. But hey since the segment was one of the funniest in the history of WWE why don't do it again? :shaq








TheFranticJane said:


> 1. Rey wasn't angry with John, the commentators weren't angry with Cena, the crowd weren't angry with Cena, therefore he did nothing wrong.
> 
> 2. Cena should get title shots handed to him _because of his history with the company_. John Cena IS WWE. John has shown more loyalty to Vince than anyone since The Undertaker, therefore he deserves every damn bit of success he gets handed.
> 
> 3. Give me an example of John being two-faced. Because all I see is a role model for kids who does a great ammount of charity work. He is a very, very nice man. Why can't you see that?


He challenged Mysterio to a match on the same night he already had one match and 1 month later he called Alberto Del Rio a coward because he cashed in his Money in the Bank briefcase and you say he is not two-faced :lmao
But at least you have a point when you said that John Cena is WWE. He is obviously bigger than world championship matches on PPV, the title, the Money in the Bank contract, than a match with a legend who challenges for the title after 11 years, more important than a 400+ days champion and he is bigger than all the fuckery in the PG era combined


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JY57 said:


> yikes was it that bad?
> 
> 
> Also from ESPN:


Yes it was that bad Honestly if undertaker was there watching it he would have gone down to the ring tombstoned Cena just to try and save the segment


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It was one of the worst promos I have ever seen. It didn't surprise me at all because Cena has cut some really bad promos before. What is frustrating about it is it happened for two reasons. The first being Cena is the face of the company and above everything else...but the main reason it happened is to set up the cliche ending of all the Superstars in the ring throwing each other out the Monday before Royal Rumble and it happens EVERY SINGLE FUCKING YEAR. You can't have that ending if Punk/Rock/Shield ends the show *which SHOULD have been the ending* no no no, we need this horrible cliche of an ending we get every single year. *


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That promo in a nutshell was everything I hate about Cena promos.

The douchebag smile at the ramp

Pandering to the crowd and saying "man we have a rowdy loud bunch in here tonight" whether the people love or hate him 

The unfunny wacky comedy that seems to last forever

Random inside winks to smarks

Suddenly dropping his voice and going into serious mode getting louder and louder until he's finished like he's a Baptist Preacher.

Unless there's a heel in the ring, and then there's one more hack joke before they start to fight, he wins and another douchebag smile. 

End Scene.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I barely was paying attention to the promo. Only thing I heard was his COD reference to that kid. We all knew what to expect in his promo "I'M GONNA WIN THE RUMBLE! I'M GONNA BE CHAMPION AGAIN! AND BLAH BLAH" After that supercena crap from the past two weeks, I was just done with it.

He's destined to win the championship again this year and I'll be ready when it happens. I won't even be mad or even act surprise. I'll just zone out like I did last night during that promo.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *It was one of the worst promos I have ever seen. It didn't surprise me at all because Cena has cut some really bad promos before. What is frustrating about it is it happened for two reasons. The first being Cena is the face of the company and above everything else...but the main reason it happened is to set up the cliche ending of all the Superstars in the ring throwing each other out the Monday before Royal Rumble and it happens EVERY SINGLE FUCKING YEAR. You can't have that ending if Punk/Rock/Shield ends the show *which SHOULD have been the ending* no no no, we need this horrible cliche of an ending we get every single year. *


Blah, saw the huge brawl coming a million miles away as many did. Gotten used to that as part of the Rumble build... Cena's promo was... A Cena promo... 'Nuff said. If he ever turned heel, he'd be sooo better on the mic, as his character would actually be fresh...


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

LadyCroft said:


> *What is frustrating about it is it happened for two reasons. The first being Cena is the face of the company and above everything else...but the main reason it happened is to set up the cliche ending of all the Superstars in the ring throwing each other out the Monday before Royal Rumble and it happens EVERY SINGLE FUCKING YEAR. You can't have that ending if Punk/Rock/Shield ends the show *which SHOULD have been the ending* no no no, we need this horrible cliche of an ending we get every single year. *


Agreed with this.

My biggest problem with it was there was so much hype for it, only for Cena to insult the crowd, make a bad CoD joke, so he can say he's going to win the Rumble. I don't have a problem with the cliche everyone beats the hell out of each other, throwing each other over the top rope. But the Punk vs. Rock segment should have gone last. Seeing Punk ontop of the mountain and seeing Rock get beatdown was a perfect way to end the show.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Queen Akasha said:


> For that promo, Cena can go fuck himself and so can the writers. Fuck him getting his win back. He doesn't need it. Punk/Rock should go all the way to Wrestlemania. But, instead, we'll get Cena fuckery and a rematch that no one wants to see.


I have a crazy feeling they will. After the first promo together, it seemed to me that they pulled back a little bit on really promoting the Punk/Rock fued. And remember this, Vince said if Shield interfere, Punk is stripped. What about Lesnar? It could work out perfectly by having Lesnar help Punk, Punk wins but Rock enters the Rumble and wants the rematch at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Old Spice (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



jaymo123 said:


> I have a crazy feeling they will. After the first promo together, it seemed to me that they pulled back a little bit on really promoting the Punk/Rock fued. And remember this, Vince said if Shield interfere, Punk is stripped. What about Lesnar? It could work out perfectly by having Lesnar help Punk, Punk wins but Rock enters the Rumble and wants the rematch at Wrestlemania.


I don't know about Lesnar honestly, reports are saying he's not coming back until February, this could be true or this could be false, I don't side much with reports, but some people do, so it's good to bring up, I suppose.

I'd see Maddox honestly getting more involved in this than anything else, he seems to be the wildcard in all this.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



CharliePrince said:


> btw this 1 gif alone perfectly sums up everyone's reactions during that John Cena promo


This was definitely my reaction. I mean my god that promo was awful.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



jaymo123 said:


> I have a crazy feeling they will. After the first promo together, it seemed to me that they pulled back a little bit on really promoting the Punk/Rock fued. And remember this, Vince said if Shield interfere, Punk is stripped. What about Lesnar? It could work out perfectly by having Lesnar help Punk, Punk wins but Rock enters the Rumble and wants the rematch at Wrestlemania.


Possibly. But where would that leave Cena? I can see Rock/Punk/Cena as a triple threat but there's no way Cena gets left out of that feud.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



The Boy Wonder said:


> The guy Cena addressed with the Paul Heyman shirt looked so embarrassed. Cena made him look like a sad, pathetic fool who stays in his mom's basement tweeting all day.


That guy was clearly a plant.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Quiet honestly one of the worst promos by a main eventer of all time.

This guy is supposed to be one of the biggest faces, yet he's turned to insulting members of the audience. I'm pretty sure that's what heels do.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

RenegadexParagon said:


> Agreed with this.
> 
> My biggest problem with it was there was so much hype for it, only for Cena to insult the crowd, make a bad CoD joke, so he can say he's going to win the Rumble. I don't have a problem with the cliche everyone beats the hell out of each other, throwing each other over the top rope. But the Punk vs. Rock segment should have gone last. Seeing Punk ontop of the mountain and seeing Rock get beatdown was a perfect way to end the show.


The punk and rock imaginary was perfect. It's hard to believe that scenario came from the same show and company that allowed Cena to cut that horrible promo.
Such a shame really.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

WM29 is in Jersey, about 10 minutes from NYC. Regardless of where it is, WM crowds are usually smarter and smarkier than regular crowds. If we are indeed going to be seeing Rock-Cena 2, you can expect the "Cena wins, we riot" posters all over the place. He will get horribly booed.

And his promo was terrible. Idk any word that can clearly describe how bad it was. I fast-forwarded through the "Sunday" nonsense and it was still bad. Cena is a disgrace. It's possible to be funny and still have a good promo. 

It seems to me that when the crowd turns on Cena (usually big cities), he accepts the hate, but will embrace it as "the WWE universe can react however they want" and will just stand there and hold the mic out so everyone can see that the WWE universe has a voice. Pretty stupid.

On a side note, my favorite crowds are the ones that still reject Cena even after he's attempted to get a cheap pop by mentioning the city they're in :lol


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



dan the marino said:


> Possibly. But where would that leave Cena? I can see Rock/Punk/Cena as a triple threat but there's no way Cena gets left out of that feud.


Cena vs Ziggler. After that promo, I think that Vince is panicking big time and everything planned for Sunday is being changed radically. It was that career definably bad.

One thing good though, no way in hell is Cena winning the rumble now. Not when ESPN has called out Cena on the awfulness of the promo. All I fervently hope for is, Vince does not choose Ryback.


----------



## Artazanasss (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Royal Rumble promo*



TheFranticJane said:


> Actually, his feud with AJ has repeatedly been higher up the card than the Punk/Rock programme.
> So John IS in the most important feud at the moment, as I think you well know.


I was Cena mark for a long time,but this is redicilous you can't seriously think that Dolph/AJ/Cena was higher up the card then Punk and Rock can you?Punk and Rock now is clearly the biggest programme in the company and even casuals are more interested in that feud then they ever be in any Cena/Aj promo.Actually Rock vs Punk is the biggest feud in the company since last year road to wrestlemania Cena/Aj feud cant even come close to that.Don't be a blind fanboy,because being a fanboy is just as bad as being a blind hater in my opinion.Be realistick and stop being such a mark.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Cena's promo's are sooo forced. The way he was talking about Black Ops 2 was so, bluhh. *


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

shouldn't Itssoeasy23 step in and defend the promo by now ?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

JY57 said:


> yikes was it that bad?
> 
> 
> Also from ESPN:


LOL, ESPN is dead on. Do all you defenders see this? It's not just the "IWC" that thinks Cena is trash.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope to god cena turns heel.

Or just a change of gimmick. Please.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Queen Akasha said:


> For that promo, Cena can go fuck himself and so can the writers. Fuck him getting his win back. He doesn't need it. Punk/Rock should go all the way to Wrestlemania. But, instead, we'll get Cena fuckery and a rematch that no one wants to see.





LadyCroft said:


> *It was one of the worst promos I have ever seen. It didn't surprise me at all because Cena has cut some really bad promos before. *


ESPN said it best I thought.. to paraphrase

John Cena's *promo on Raw was seriously one of the most ridiculous, time-wasting experiences I've sat through in years*. Curious to know whether his writers are really this out of touch, or if Cena actually thinks he's being funny.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> But there's no one as over as Cena. No one has been able to successfully appeal to the audience in the same way Cena has.
> I'll admit, Punk does appeal to a certain segment of the audience. But his lack of mainstream appeal is part of the reason he was turned heel, he simply didn't have what it took to be on the same level as John.
> 
> You're right, young talent will _eventually_ have to take over. But wouldn't you agree that no one shows the necessary charisma and mass appeal to lead the company if Cena were to leave?


2 things.

1. Cena is nothing special. They could have given Kofi the hustle loyalty respect bullshit, booked him like superman, and told him to go out there and tell corny jokes. He would be just as popular to the kids as Cena. Kids love a super hero. So stop acting like Cena is ultra talented. He's NOWHERE NEAR the level of the likes of Hogan, Austin, Rock etc

2. Cena has driven away more fans than he has gained. Yes he has brought in plenty of younger viewers, but at what cost? I think a quick look at the steady average decline in ratings since Cena arrived on the scene will tell you that older fans have been leaving in their droves. I know people who don't watch wrestling anymore because they just can't stomach Cena.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Vince McMahon abhors bad press, so it'll be interesting to see if the writers are forced to tone down on Cena's promos. Other than that, I can't see much of anything happening.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

ESPN got in on the hate? Rise above that John. 

Promo was cringeworthy especially when you consider Lawler was bigging up his appearance all night. Seriously Lawler has a homoerotic man crush on Cena. 

For the love of god Vince, nobody over the age of 14 and owns a pair of testicles gives a shit about Cena's current character. Change that shit up immediately. I'm not saying turn him heel because this forum would literally masturbate itself into a coma, just switch up his gimmick.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

The problem with Cena (ok, there's more than just this problem) is when he gets cheered by some and boo'ed by A LOT, they think "good, he's getting a reaction". The Rock got boo'ed heavily at the start of the career and he was under the impression that was a bad thing for his character, and made changes to get over with the crowd. 

Essentially, Cena's character is like the Rocks, if he just repeated his same first year over and over, and never really got over with anyone.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Slimm Doc said:


> *ESPN got in on the hate? Rise above that John*.
> 
> Promo was cringeworthy especially when you consider Lawler was bigging up his appearance all night. Seriously Lawler has a homoerotic man crush on Cena.
> 
> For the love of god Vince, nobody over the age of 14 and owns a pair of testicles gives a shit about Cena's current character. Change that shit up immediately. I'm not saying turn him heel because this forum would literally masturbate itself into a coma, just switch up his gimmick.


you didn't just say that

TELL ME

HE DID NOT. JUST. SAY THAT.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RenegadexParagon said:


> Agreed with this.
> 
> My biggest problem with it was there was so much hype for it, only for Cena to insult the crowd, make a bad CoD joke, so he can say he's going to win the Rumble. I don't have a problem with the cliche everyone beats the hell out of each other, throwing each other over the top rope. But the Punk vs. Rock segment should have gone last. Seeing Punk ontop of the mountain and seeing Rock get beatdown was a perfect way to end the show.


*But you can't have it both ways. You say you don't have a problem with the cliche` but then you say you'd rather have Punk/Rock end the show.  Either Punk/Rock/Shield ends the show or that stupid cliche ends the show. I DO have a problem with that stupid cliche ending the show because it prevents Punk/Rock/Shield ending it.

It's just terrible, cliche writing that everyone sees coming because they do it every single year. *


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Cena made him look like a sad, pathetic fool who stays in his mom's basement tweeting all day.


Made him look? That guy already looked like a virgin fo life before Cena even addressed him.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *But you can't have it both ways. You say you don't have a problem with the cliche` but then you say you'd rahter have Punk/Rock end the show.  Either Punk/Rock/Shield ends the show or that stupid cliche ends the show. I DO have a problem with that stupid cliche ending the show when Punk/Rock/Shield could have ended it.
> 
> It's just terrible, cliche writing that everyone sees coming because they do it every single year. *


I think the universal NEGATIVE reaction is because of that..

it's not so much the cliched everyone brawls.. or the fact that this is the worst promo in history (not the worst cena promo BUT THE WORST PROMO EVER)

it's the fact that in this night of nights..

when you have the brilliance of The Rock and CM Punk doing everything they can TO SELL TICKETS with cameos by heyman, vickie g, vince mcmahon, the shield

this night of nights..

wwe creative decided to close the show with cena

 i think that is why there is such a universal negative feedback


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cena isn't even a wrestling character anymore.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Slimm Doc said:


> ESPN got in on the hate? Rise above that John.
> 
> Promo was cringeworthy especially when you consider Lawler was bigging up his appearance all night. Seriously Lawler has a homoerotic man crush on Cena.
> 
> For the love of god Vince, nobody over the age of 14 and owns a pair of testicles gives a shit about Cena's current character. Change that shit up immediately. I'm not saying turn him heel because *this forum would literally masturbate itself into a coma,* just switch up his gimmick.


LOL

at this point i don't even care if Cena turns heel. I Just don't want him on tv it's bad enough we only get 1 MAYBE 2 good wrestling matches for 3 hour's and don't even get to see half the match because of adverts. 

but am still going with my GUT 
Rock(c) vs Cena Once A Year 
At Wm


----------



## Broflovski (Dec 15, 2012)

Cena nailed it last night, the promo had it all, intensity and was convincing.
Also the interaction with the WWE Universe was just pure gold.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Painful to watch. I just changed the channel after he started talking to the bitch about how she probably drinks apple martinis or something. It was too much bare.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

I no longer want a heel turn...

I just want him to fucking disappear forever, the damage he has done is amazing...


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

El_Absoluto said:


> I no longer want a heel turn...
> 
> I just want him to fucking disappear forever, the damage he has done is amazing...


I agree. he has gotten so annoying that I want him to retire. having him around in any capacity now just makes me cringe...


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

LadyCroft said:


> *But you can't have it both ways. You say you don't have a problem with the cliche` but then you say you'd rather have Punk/Rock end the show.  Either Punk/Rock/Shield ends the show or that stupid cliche ends the show. I DO have a problem with that stupid cliche ending the show because it prevents Punk/Rock/Shield ending it.
> 
> It's just terrible, cliche writing that everyone sees coming because they do it every single year. *


What I meant was I didn't have a problem with the Rumble preview being on the show. I do have a problem with it ending the show, while they just had a great Punk/Rock segment that felt like it should have ended the show.

The Rumble match has always been a big draw, but make no mistake about it, Rock vs. Punk is a bigger match and will boost the buyrate. So when you have a match that big, and it didn't close the go-home show, yeah, there's a problem.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Just turn him heel or change his gimmick, for god's sake. I'm so tired of Cena!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

El_Absoluto said:


> I no longer want a heel turn...
> 
> I just want him to fucking disappear forever, the damage he has done is amazing...


Agreed & Signed


----------



## ColeMiner91 (Jun 28, 2011)

I echo almost nearly everything that's been written. That was the worst promo I've ever seen from a main event talent. It was honestly offensive and also more heel than 95% of the guys who are actually supposed to be heel. 

Raw was good last night and to have that jackass end the show instead of the amazing Rock vs. Punk stuff is just bullshit. Really sick of Cena. He truly gets worse and worse every week. I am beyond words with the confusion I feel towards the writing staff/Vince. Who the hell does that shit appeal to?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cena's address to the universe basically did nothing but hype up the Royal Rumble PPV, the Royal Rumble match, and to setup the end of the Raw, which was a giant brawl in the ring that hyped up the Royal Rumble. The problem isn't John Cena, the problem is the lackluster ending to a very good episode of Monday Night Raw. WWE took a step in the right direction by trying to end the show with focus on the Royal Rumble match, but took a couple of steps backwards by planning this lackluster ending.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Mclovin it said:


> He buried miz and I have no problem with cena over coming the odds but burying people and making then look like shit like he did in the I quit match is wrong. Not cena's fault but the bookers.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Exactly.

Remember the good ol days where your fav superstar would go into a feud with the top stars & come out looking good?

Well that's not the case in this era because it's actually a bad thing to go into a feud with Cena.

If i found out i was gonna be in a feud with Cena I'd be pissed because I'd know that i would come out looking worse than i did before.

There is NO upside to feuding with Cena.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Remember the good ol days where your fav superstar would go into a feud with the top stars & come out looking good?
> 
> ...


maybe that's why orton has been gone since 2011


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

The most frustrating thing the guy is as talented as anyone on the mic and he can put on great matches, its just his material and how hes booked.

WWE should have gone the route TNA did with AJ when he couldnt have a title match for a year, couldnt beat an arch enemy in a last time only match (until the next time we get a styles/daniels clinic!) and he came out cut a promo about how he was sick of being the go to guy, the franchise etc. 

Cena so should have gone down this route, and it was easily do able with how 2012 ended! hey had cena on a "bad year" they could played it up more, he lost to ziggler, then he should have been the one buried in shit because he had a "shit year" have had him lose to ziggler with the odd out of charcater action(stopping ziggler cashing in..etc) because hes so frustrated at how things are going, you could have had an early elimination in the Rumble, have him on a downer taunted by Ziggler, Punk, have him lose at EC and have him come out after cutting a promo, showing vulnerability, admitting that he might be losing "it" have the rock interject give him one shot at redemption, at the rock, at the title before he steps away. then pile more shit on Cena until 'mania, shield/punk/ziggler/orton all have their shots and taunts and really get on him. then have him at mania come through all of the it months of toils and losses to put on the peformance of life and beat the rock. Its a story thats been old plenty of times in wrestling,babyface overcomes the odds, but it nearly always works and with the performers they have it will work, but it only works if you put the babyface through hard times and make him vulnerable. And its harder to work in this situation because eveyrone knows Cenas going over rock at 'mania, but they need to make it mean something.

Right now cenas gonna blitz his way through everyone, win the rumble, beat the rock raise the title and get a pop out of the kiddies and the moms and thats it, noones going to be put over, and noone will care and it wont mean jack. If they have gone the other direction, theyd have put over heels on the way and just maybe cena would get a pop all around when winning the title.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

It was a complete fucken awful mess. Had to sign-up and make an account it was so bad. Makes me sad and embarrassed to be a Boston native. I recently just got back into wrestling after taking a 6 year break. Was excited because of all the new young talent like The Shield, Barrett, and my boy Sandow. But this type of shit like makes me want to stop watching again. How the fuck is Cena still employed? How the fuck is the WWE worst then it was 6 years ago.He the main reason why I lost interest in the first place and I consider myself casual fan


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Why was he insulting fans? BE A STAR! except when it comes to fat neckbeards. Insult them all you want.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

When Cena has a bad promo like that at a crucial point, like opener, crossover or show conclusion you always have to think...

"What if somebody turns RAW on and they haven't seen RAW in 5 years? Will they like this? What if somebody has never seen WWE and this is the first thing they see? Will they like this?"

That is the kind of promo that makes people stop watching wrestling or not start watching it again. It really is. More than 1 million people have stopped watching WWE regularly in the past 5 years. Don't kid yourself and think that wasn't a Fan Killer caliber moment. People leave for a reason.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Trumpet Thief said:


> Seriously? I thought that was way worse than his usual. Meh, different strokes.


This was not even CLOSE to his usual. I've seen Cena cut probably at least 100 promos worse than this. I was completely unphased by this promo in every sense. Usually when Cena starts talking I want to pull my hair out, but with this, it was just like...whatever.

Cena at his horrific worst is coming up with Star Wars promos and PG cursing like "monkey frankin' son of a bee sting". Fuck me sideways. If I have to deal with Monday's Cena, so be it, I'll deal. I can't deal with "JBL is Poopy" Cena.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

llamadux said:


> Why was he insulting fans? BE A STAR! except when it comes to fat neckbeards. Insult them all you want.


That's the only reason he did it, because he was an easy target.

BTW props to dude for the way he handled it.

I would've turned around & gave the camera the Jim Halpert face. :lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> When Cena has a bad promo like that at a crucial point, like opener, crossover or show conclusion you always have to think...
> 
> "What if somebody turns RAW on and they haven't seen RAW in 5 years? Will they like this? What if somebody has never seen WWE and this is the first thing they see? Will they like this?"
> 
> That is the kind of promo that makes people stop watching wrestling or not start watching it again. It really is. More than 1 million people have stopped watching WWE regularly in the past 5 years. Don't kid yourself and think that wasn't a Fan Killer caliber moment. People leave for a reason.


excellent points and eloquently, clearly said

i'd +rep you but i can't right now

but EXCELLENT POINT


----------



## LeCutlock (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



The Boy Wonder said:


> The guy Cena addressed with the Paul Heyman shirt looked so embarrassed. Cena made him look like a sad, pathetic fool who stays in his mom's basement tweeting all day.


Sting Sucks!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The promo was all over the place and was just as bad as his Star Wars promo. I can't even think of kids who would be entertained by the nonsense that he was spewing.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

CharliePrince said:


> excellent points and eloquently, clearly said
> 
> i'd +rep you but i can't right now
> 
> but EXCELLENT POINT


I'll rep. Shame I cannot do it twice.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

El_Absoluto said:


> I no longer want a heel turn...
> 
> I just want him to fucking disappear forever, the damage he has done is amazing...


This
I'd rather have a heelturn from someone in the crowd who will the next time hit Cena with a rock or a bottle. Hate is a strong word but the fucker just kills my 23y old love for professional wrestling


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tried to rewatch it. Made it about 3 minutes. Why don't people flip their least favorite superstars the bird? That's what that promo needed: Fans flipping him the bird and telling him to fuck off.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> At this point in time, I just treat every Cena promo as a test of endurance, like a competition. I will watch and I will just end up smiling because I cannot absorb the trainwreck that I am watching, because like an actual trainwreck, it is horrible and gruesome but you just have to look. If Cena ends up delivering a memorable promo then that's a bonus.


He delivers a memorable promo once every 6 months (and that's being generous). The face of a company shouldn't be that sporadic with mic work.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

it would of been funny if the fans just flipped cena off :lmao


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Just turn him heel or change his gimmick, for god's sake. I'm so tired of Cena!


tbh cena gets more boo's than anyone on the roster, If I was tuning into raw for the first time I would think he's a heel


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He wasn't really even getting boos last night. Nobody really cared about "John Cena Making An Ass Out Himself With A Promo #37"
"Boy, you sure are a lively bunch!"

Holds mic out, maybe 500 people make noise.

:cena2

Like I said, it is just futile and exhausting to express displeasure at him. Booing doesn't do anything. People have been booing him for over 7 years now. It is just exhausting. People don't even care enough to boo him.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm really curious if it's him just saying stupid shit, or the writers feeding him the lines... If it's him, he has to be the lamest person ever. The guy has to take a step back at some point and realize how bad his act is, especially when he's on a show with guys like Rock/Punk.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Smoogle said:


> pretty much.


Let me signature serve as a response to this gif


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i dont watch raws before ppvs cause they are always crap but all ive heard was how bad cena wa everywhere , on the str, on fb, on youtube someone mentioned it on a video for a song. like i have to look this up now


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

omg cant find anything buts rants does anyone have the full promo even wwe has just im going to win then nothing, i guess wwe thought it sucked


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^ I posted the video earlier. Here it is:

Start @ 14:45 







I wouldn't be surprised if WWE didn't want more people to see it again or at all.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Terrible and a complete waste of time. The sad thing is the crowd brought into it. If the crowd is going to cheer for something that awful, why come up with a better promo?


----------



## RawActive (Aug 14, 2012)

This is why I change the channel whenever Cena is on


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if last night's promo makes WWE's are you serious segment.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

CaptainObvious said:


> Terrible and a complete waste of time. The sad thing is the crowd brought into it. If the crowd is going to cheer for something that awful, why come up with a better promo? The crowd will buy into almost anything.


I thought the crowds rapid dissatisfaction with his BS was pretty evident when you could only hear boo's and crickets around 10 secs into his promo...


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wow that was bad, i dont get the thing with the guy with the beard that was heelish, and the blk ops joke has been done every where else hell the cod joke been done for yrs every where else. typical bad jokes and yelling for no reason. when was the last time cm punk the wwe champion ended 2 raws in or row. i barely remember when he ended a raw. the crowd really wasnt in to that at all either.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The thing that makes it worse is that this is suppose to be the flagship show's FINAL SELL for the Royal Rumble PPV and it was a complete joke and cliched ending that lack the heat those types of brawls usually have (i.e. go-home show to TLC).


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Heel turn coming soon


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> When Cena has a bad promo like that at a crucial point, like opener, crossover or show conclusion you always have to think...
> 
> "What if somebody turns RAW on and they haven't seen RAW in 5 years? Will they like this? What if somebody has never seen WWE and this is the first thing they see? Will they like this?"
> 
> That is the kind of promo that makes people stop watching wrestling or not start watching it again. It really is. More than 1 million people have stopped watching WWE regularly in the past 5 years. Don't kid yourself and think that wasn't a Fan Killer caliber moment. People leave for a reason.





SPCDRI said:


> He wasn't really even getting boos last night. Nobody really cared about "John Cena Making An Ass Out Himself With A Promo #37"
> "Boy, you sure are a lively bunch!"
> 
> Holds mic out, maybe 500 people make noise.
> ...


This man is on point.

I'm just glad the crowd didn't feed into it. Cena can smirk through all of the boo's to hide his real emotions but if last night didn't make him realize what a complete joke he has become then this man has bought into his own delusion. He has convinced himself he can do no wrong. Like others have said this man more than likely has enough pull to make a change, he simply doesn't want to. I missed the majority of Cena's career when I took 8 years off Wrestling and I don't regret a thing.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

No wonder the internet hated that promo, he was dissing 90% of the typical IWC member when he made fun of that fat dude with the blow up dolls.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

As soon as they mentioned the Cena epic promo coming soon over and over and over again....I just facepalmed, because I knew Cena will approach it with the same kiddie attitude he has been taking during the majority of promos for the last god knows how many years.

Bigging up a PPV is something Cena has done many times before, and each and every time I am left speechless. Terrible advertising, and just awful promos all around.

This Monday's promo was no exception, it was worse! Just fucking mind blowing terrible, all I can say is, this man has lost the plot all together, and needs to retire or seriously change soon, and I mean real soon.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

This whole "Cena does charity" is just a part of WWE propaganda


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Amazing that Cena went from this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rcZRZud7SY

To last night's promo. So can someone tell me what in the blue hell happened?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LordKain said:


> Amazing that Cena went from this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rcZRZud7SY
> 
> To last night's promo. So can someone tell me what in the blue hell happened?


WWE thought Cena would be better as a merchandice peddling mascot and wrestling's mary sue


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Typical Cena promo, meaning awful and predictable, first talk to the kids, than in the end do a roided IM GONNA WIN YALL! Thank god other wrestlers showed up.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

virus21 said:


> WWE thought Cena would be better as a merchandice peddling mascot and wrestling's mary sue


And look at how well that's turned out for him especially for the long term. Last night's promo pretty much killed his career.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

LordKain said:


> Amazing that Cena went from this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rcZRZud7SY
> 
> To last night's promo. So can someone tell me what in the blue hell happened?


Errr...

Cannot see the difference, except its now PG.
Dull sexual innuendo is still dull, 
And gay jokes, are so 80's
So why is cena bad, I will tell you why.
Their is the WWE, and then the real world. 

Puns don't make good rap.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't usually hate on Cena and I won't start, but the promo yesterday was so borderline heel. I have no idea who wrote that last segment in general though. It was filler and was pretty much nothing.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

LordKain said:


> Amazing that Cena went from this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rcZRZud7SY
> 
> To last night's promo. So can someone tell me what in the blue hell happened?


I think that's what hurts Cena most when he hears the boos. He is not someone like Brian Knobbs or Kurrgan where the fans either always booed him or never gave a fuck about him. When he was US champion he was cheered more than anyone on the roster, I remember the draft 2004 when his theme started and the whole arena went nuts.
If he was always booed, since his first faceturn 2003 it would not bother him so much and that would not be so uncomfortable to watch or experience it in Cena's case


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

It feels like we are at a point of history when WWE finally snaps into the real world and (hopefully) develop the character of John Cena.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

virus21 said:


> WWE thought Cena would be better as a merchandice peddling mascot and wrestling's mary sue


And they were right to do so as the ratings JUMPED with his change of character.

John cena has made the wwe so much money its insane.

Ric flair and others have said wrestling is all about drawing money.

THATS IT. Vince doesnt care about the quality,its about viewers and fair play to him.

The only reason the AE came about was because of low ratings. if the old product was drawing money he wouldnt have bothered with the AE.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

DualShock said:


> I think that's what hurts Cena most when he hears the boos. He is not someone like Brian Knobbs or Kurrgan where the fans either always booed him or never gave a fuck about him. When he was US champion he was cheered more than anyone on the roster, I remember the draft 2004 when his theme started and the whole arena went nuts.
> If he was always booed, since his first faceturn 2003 it would not bother him so much and that would not be so uncomfortable to watch or experience it in Cena's case


So what your saying is that you think from all the years of getting booed that Cena's mentally fried now as a result?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Am I the only one that found it hilarious? He knows exactly what he's doing every time he cuts a random promo like that by just taking the piss. Dude was awesome yesterday.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Godfather- said:


>


Lol are the only legit guy with that signature?

Fuck I'll reply...That sig is fucking epic, LOL at Heyman.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Only reaction he got from me was when he talked about appletinis. Who do you think you are, John?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I fucking hate you John Cena, you cringe-worthy, talentless prick.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

NathWFC said:


> I fucking hate you John Cena, you cringe-worthy, talentless prick.


+111

Lets move this era one....bunch of hug00


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Cena is a Cunt....discuss...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

SJP said:


> Cena is a Cunt....discuss...



Agreed /End Thread


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> I hate this promo so much. Just selected lines from this clip...
> 
> 15:46="It doesn't matter if you like me or hate me."
> That is something a heel says when he is getting boos and heat.
> ...


Oh my God, it's even worse reading it.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

what else is left to say about his promo at the end of raw? it was embarrassing. one of those segments that makes you feel like an idiot for watching wwe. the best was when he stopped talking and looked to the crowd holding his mic out for the alternating "let's go cena" "cena sucks" chants and there were only a very few people chanting. last promo on raw before a major ppv and that's the best he's got? lol


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

His promo has gotten over 30 pages of criticism. God damns. Lol....Very disappointing of Cena though. I ain't backing him up after this promo.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Green Light said:


> Said it before but he has become a parody of himself. It's like he goes out there and purposely tries to cut the most bizarre, meaningless promos that he possibly can. It's probably his goal every week to beat his previous work


Exactly. Only problem, nobody is laughing with him.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Exactly. Only problem, nobody is laughing with him.


it's like he's stuck in that paradoy of himself character ever since the xmas raw when del rio ran over santa and he can't get out of it. like robert downey jr. in tropic thunder.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That promo was just awful.

I don't mind Cena on the mic a lot of the time but when he starts rambling on and going on, and on about things that don't matter for a large amount of time it's just terrible and they seem to get him to do it at the most stupid times, when he SHOULD be being serious. This was the final hype for the Royal Rumble and we got a random rant about what people do on Sundays. He finally tied it all together but it took far too long and by that point it was lost. You need something pretty significant as the final build to the Rumble match as the last thing on RAW, and having that on over the Rock/Punk stuff was really stupid. The obligatory huge brawl at the end didn't save it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Its like he doesnt even try.

"Meh, im getting The Rock at Wrestlemania. Gonna no sell everything until then"


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> Its like he doesnt even try.
> 
> "Meh, im getting The Rock at Wrestlemania. Gonna no sell everything until then"


he is always meh unless he is getting something like others have said look when he loses matches, you know he is by the way he acts before going to the ring. im going to stop blaming writers and say its all cena because he is always bad when he doesnt get what he wants and when he does get what he wants he is all bouncey and such. so this promo is and has to be all him, they prolly said make a joke about sundays and thats what they got


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Cena has become infamously bad now, I honestly feel at this point like he is going to be looked back on for how much he sucks at everything , in 20 years or so. 

Kinda like how epic Austin 3:16 is.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I really didn't mind it, first Cena promo I've seen in a long time and it was awful sure, but seemed better than any Cena promo I can remember, def prefer this to his constipated angry face.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

To be honest, I think it was terrible. Nothing against him, but that promo was cringe worthy. One of his worsts of all time. Guy keeps getting bad and bad. It's as bright as a day. Doesn't take a genius to notice.

ESPN rounded it up best


> - This man used to be money on the mike, but his promo on Raw was seriously one of the most ridiculous, time-wasting experiences I've sat through in years. Curious to know whether his writers are really this out of touch, or if Cena actually thinks he's being funny.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I stopped watching as soon as he came out.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

even ESPN shitted on his promo. That's how bad it was.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*I won't lie, I didn't watch it. Saw how bad people reacted to it, plus I skim through his shit most times anyway. But now I kinda want to, getting quite the online hate since last night.*


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> Its like he doesnt even try.
> 
> "Meh, im getting The Rock at Wrestlemania. Gonna no sell everything until then"


He'll no sell that feud too.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

I genuinely didnt know what the fuck he was talking about for 75% of his promo.

Was he on drugs?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*"This man used to be money on the mike, but his promo on Raw was seriously one of the most ridiculous, time-wasting experiences I've sat through in years. Curious to know whether his writers are really this out of touch, or if Cena actually thinks he's being funny."* - ESPN


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> He'll no sell that feud too.


I can see it already;

The Rock:

"John Cena, at Wrestlemania 29, The Rock says he will rip your heart out of your chest and eat everything you stand for. Once in a liftime? The Rock says he whooped Hulk Hogan's monkey ass twice and you can bet your roody poo candy ass that The Rock will stand toe to toe with you one more time just to prove your place in history as The Rock's little bitch."

John Cena:

:cena2:cena3


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I still dont get this. How are they thinkin probably having the same effing main event 2y in a row on Mania?


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



Tiger4959879 said:


> Great if I don't agree with you than I am a troll.
> What's wrong with you people? How do you live with so much hate? Maybe you should heed what Cena says and rise above the hate. It will make your life better


LOLZ ... you sound like a fucking preacher. You LITERALLY sound like a brainwashed cult member. :lmao


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

You know the start of that promo was a big pain to watch. Cena has been the face of the company for way too long and seems to be losing his social skills. Cena is a massive dork and I guess he represents most of the IWC. But because he's big and has a loud voice he remains the face. Please fuck him off.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

ESPN said:


> "This man used to be money on the mic, but his promo on Raw was seriously one of the most ridiculous, time-wasting experiences I've sat through in years. Curious to know whether his writers are really this out of touch, or if Cena actually thinks he's being funny."


 :lol


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

TheAussieRocket said:


> *"This man used to be money on the mike, but his promo on Raw was seriously one of the most ridiculous, time-wasting experiences I've sat through in years. Curious to know whether his writers are really this out of touch, or if Cena actually thinks he's being funny."* - ESPN


The bazzilionith time this ESPN quote has posted on this forum since Tuesday.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

FredForeskinn said:


> I still dont get this. How are they thinkin probably having the same effing main event 2y in a row on Mania?


They've done it with HBK/Taker and HHH/Taker. It seems to be a "thing" now the WWE does, and I hate it. It's lazy booking. I pray to god they do Rock/Lesnar, or hell, do Rock/Lesnar/Cena, or even Rock/Punk/Lesnar/Cena I don't care, just not Cena/Rock.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Why nobody chant " Boring " ?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I had no issue with Cena going on last because the Rumble match will be the main event but my issue is Cena rambling on for 5 minutes talking about Sundays. He should have just came out and said he will win the RR match and then have other main eventers come out and claim they will win. And they may have been able to finish the brawl had Cena not kill 5 minutes talking about nothing.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

JTB33b said:


> I had no issue with Cena going on last because the Rumble match will be the main event but my issue is Cena rambling on for 5 minutes talking about Sundays. He should have just came out and said he will win the RR match and then have other main eventers come out and claim they will win. And they may have been able to finish the brawl had Cena not kill 5 minutes talking about nothing.





Whoever wrote Cena's promo should be fired or demoted. I don't know why Cena would agree to even go out and cut that promo, or at least cut of the part when he was going on about sunday's. It's like a Warrior promo when you ask yourself, what the hell did he say?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

bigdog40 said:


> Whoever wrote Cena's promo should be fired or demoted. I don't know why Cena would agree to even go out and cut that promo, or at least cut of the part when he was going on about sunday's. It's like a Warrior promo when you ask yourself, what the hell did he say?


Simple because Cena's a company man through and though. It's one of the major things that he has working against him.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

Problem is, WWE will likely come across this forum and this thread and say, "wow 30 pages on how much they hate Cena, he really is all the fans talk about, what a great contemporary 21st century superstar he is, beloved by children, hated by adults, the complete superstar ! it doesnt matter what these people are saying, they are talking about it ! this was a very successful promo to generate this much buzz. Lets do it again! "


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

As soon as they advertised Cena would be addressing the WWE Universe I knew what to expect. A cringeworthy, child filled, cheesey abortion of a promo.

The crowd was dead. Even the "lets go Cena, Cena sucks" chant at the end was half assed and pathetic and yet Cena still held the mic up to acknowledge it.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

slatersgonnaslate said:


> Problem is, WWE will likely come across this forum and this thread and say, "wow 30 pages on how much they hate Cena, he really is all the fans talk about, what a great contemporary 21st century superstar he is, beloved by children, hated by adults, the complete superstar ! it doesnt matter what these people are saying, they are talking about it ! this was a very successful promo to generate this much buzz. Lets do it again! "


This^^^^

The man loves getting booed by the adults and cheered by the kids.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Also...

Has anybody noticed that he wears four sweatbands. FOUR. FUCKING FOUR.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

AlexHumph said:


> Am I the only one that found it hilarious? He knows exactly what he's doing every time he cuts a random promo like that by just taking the piss. Dude was awesome yesterday.


You're not alone. I found it strangely awesome and I have no idea why lol although I assume I was laughing for all the wrong reasons. I just don't know with Cena anymore. As a final sell to the Royal Rumble match is was fucking horrible but as a standalone promo, it doesn't get any more condescending, patronizing and full of douchbaggery heeldom than that. In a nutshell, it doesn't get any more CENA than that since this is what his character has become, a condescending, patronizing, douchebag psuedo-heel all wrapped up in a nice colorful blanket of a supposed hero. It's ridiculous but I couldn't help but laugh at it. Judging from the comments in here, I guess that makes me a bad person.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

I want to see Cena vs. Rock part 2 just for the crowd reactions to Cena's entrance, Cena kicking out of the people's elbow, and Cena's submission victory.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

HHH Mark said:


> I want to see Cena vs. Rock part 2 just for the crowd reactions to Cena's entrance, Cena kicking out of the people's elbow, and *Cena's submission victory.*


If that happened, I think this site would be overwhelmed to the point of the server exploding


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

So _that_ was the promo to entice people to buy the pay-per-view. _That_ was the promo to make people shell out 50 bucks of their hard-earned money in today's climate?

Cena is absolutely burnt the fuck out. He needs a break.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Luckily for them Royal Rumble is intriguing on its own so Cena's attempt to sell the PPV is irrelevant.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> And they were right to do so as the ratings JUMPED with his change of character.
> 
> John cena has made the wwe so much money its insane.
> 
> ...


John Cena has driven away far more fans than he has gained. Ratings have been getting gradually lower for the entire time Cena has been featured as a top guy. Yes he's brought in younger viewers and sold a load of t shirts, not surprising considering his superman booking and corny jokes. Kids love a superhero! 

But despite the short term benefits, Cena's character has caused irreversible damage to the product long term. While spending their time pushing Cena to the moon and protecting him at all costs, they have neglected to do the one thing that is going to keep them in business in the future. Make new stars. John Cena is WWEs number one merchandise seller, and also their number one problem.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> Luckily for them Royal Rumble is intriguing on its own so Cena's attempt to sell the PPV is irrelevant.


I sincerely hope they themselves don't see it as such.

They aren't even trying anymore.


----------



## Old Spice (Jan 22, 2013)

-Extra- said:


> Luckily for them Royal Rumble is intriguing on its own so Cena's attempt to sell the PPV is irrelevant.


Heh, you definitely got a point there. I could just see creative in the back, smoking a few cigars, drinking a few beers.

"So, the Royal Rumble is this week, should we do something good with Cena?"
"Nah, what's the point, it's already sold-out in the arena, and The Rock is going to be there, on top of that there's the Royal Rumble, who wouldn't buy that."
"Good point. So any ideas on what to do with Cena?"
"Just let him go out, talk about a bunch of random things to pass a little time, have Cena get to the point of saying he'll win, then we'll have a big brawl in the end."


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

HHH Mark said:


> I want to see Cena vs. Rock part 2 just for the crowd reactions to Cena's entrance, Cena kicking out of the people's elbow, and Cena's submission victory.


I'm done with WWE for good if that happens, I quit WWE for 3 years over Sheamus once, so Stopping watching for me Isn't hard, I just cancel the series link on my Tivo thats that...
Cena needs a break, theres nothing fresh/innovative about him anymore, He is like that moment you open your milk and realize its gone off!...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena is too much of a petulant man-baby to do that little 4 minute "comedy" routine if he wasn't book to go over in the Rumble.

"Guys, I had such a bad year! I only main evented every PPV and started, ended or had the crossover segment for 85 percent of the RAWs! I need to win the Rumble again and not lose until I get my win back!"

:troll  :cena2

Such a bad year. He lost one effin' clean match, the first time he lost a clean 1-on-1 match in about 3 years, only the 5th or 6th one I can come up with since 2007. WAAAAH.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Cena is too much of a petulant man-baby to do that little 4 minute "comedy" routine if he wasn't book to go over in the Rumble.
> 
> "Guys, I had such a bad year! I only main evented every PPV and started, ended or had the crossover segment for 85 percent of the RAWs! I need to win the Rumble again and not lose until I get my win back!"
> 
> ...


John Cena's WORST year Won 5 Matches at PPV
The Rocks BEST Year 2000 Won 6 Matches(7 if you count the Royal Rumble)

i think that says it all


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

It was a fantastic promo by John. The fact I had him on mute when he came out and my eyes glued to my computer screen shows how awesome that promo was. Too much hate.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - We noted how John Cena's bad Royal Rumble promo from the end of Monday's RAW was a hot topic backstage. The feeling backstage was that Cena got lost in the middle of his promo and really didn't get his point across, whatever that point was.
> 
> Source: PWInsider


-


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

JY57 said:


> -


So....... A typical cena promo.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

yeah it was a really horrible promo, one of Cena's worst ever.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I doubt that report very much since he was probably told to go out there and say all that. Unless of course he wasn't and that was all his own material, in which case..... :cena2


----------



## Old Spice (Jan 22, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> I doubt that report very much since he was probably told to go out there and say all that. Unless of course he wasn't and that was all his own material, in which case..... :cena2


Could be either or, I recall there was one night he was given the freedom to act more goofy than usual, because at the time, he was going through his divorce.

It was...rather odd.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Can we all agree...*



TJC93 said:


> And people say Punks promos are bad. I cannot think of 5 good Cena promos


^Literally, I can even count on one hand ( two fingers ) how many times I actually laughed at a Cena Promo.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Honestly I think he tries to be bad on purpose, at least I hope so. 
Does he honestly think his promos are good or funny? Because no one's laughing at his little cheap jokes and insults. 
The promo made no sense.. i just felt so bad for him lol. And what's worse is that he got so much heat for it. You'd think after all this that _maybe_ he'd try a little harder to improve on his promos. Sadly he'll never change tho.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

love that cena was so horrible in that promo, some people can only explain it by claiming he was bad on purpose cuz he's bored. i guess you have to come up with crazy theories to figure out why the franchise of the wwe sux at his job.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Aren't the WWE suppose to be anti-bullying? Cena just humiliated that fat kid with the beard the other night. Did he not just bully that kid?


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Cena is a shell of his former self. It's really sad. After that promo I can't see how anyone over the age of 8 can ever root for him to win. I think even the women like orton better at this point. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

truk83 said:


> Aren't the WWE suppose to be anti-bullying? Cena just humiliated that fat kid with the beard the other night. Did he not just bully that kid?


ya that was so odd and comfortable , that dude did well just going with it, he would expect that from like sandow or someone like that but the face cena. like wtf


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eclairal said:


> Why nobody chant " Boring " ?


THAT is how much the crowd didn't care about whatever the fuck he was saying. They couldn't even bother to chant "boring."


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

So it was that bad, huh? Can someone tell in which page is the video? Don't feel like youtubing.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

xhc said:


> So it was that bad, huh? Can someone tell in which page is the video? Don't feel like youtubing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4C1KPtM-WZc

Cena's appearance starts at about 13:30


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

xhc said:


> So it was that bad, huh? Can someone tell in which page is the video? Don't feel like youtubing.


Right here.


----------



## GL7200 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cena =/= Scott Steiner

Only one man can go out there and babble like an idiot and be a boss while doing it.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

And you wonder why the guy gets booed out of almost every building he enters...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I was switching channels left and right on Monday night, because I did not want to catch a single second of that garbage. Thank God it ended much sooner than I thought it would. I had a feeling it would be bad, but I didn't think it would be *THIS* bad.

So I finally caught it on the YouTube...

MY GOD, IT WAS SO ATROCIOUS. :vettel:bosh:rose2


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

if only we could tell every fan no booes ever just total silence or like bring newspapers like in that movie with the alaskan town hockey team played the rangers for fun


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

alejbr4 said:


> if only we could tell every fan no booes ever just total silence or like bring newspapers like in that movie with the alaskan town hockey team played the rangers for fun


1 Person doing a Very Slow Clap Clap Clap


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

Man, Cena's last few promos have been so rambling and incoherent that the Ultimate Warrior looks like Shakespeare by comparison. I actually wonder whether getting booed out of the house at the Slammy Awards hit him so hard that he has lost his goddamn mind.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

CupofCoffee said:


> Man, Cena's last few promos have been so rambling and incoherent that the Ultimate Warrior looks like Shakespeare by comparison. I actually wonder whether getting booed out of the house at the Slammy Awards hit him so hard that he has lost his goddamn mind.


lets hope so then he can go to rehab for 6 months


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*So many Cena fans online are saying it was so bad it was really good. Jesus, some of these fans will do anything to ignore his shit and pretend he's gold every time he steps in the ring. Face it, Cena can be a turd and still make money so he obviously stopped trying a long time ago.

What was that Jericho was saying in '99 about accepting mediocrity? He was thinking about Cena.*

:argh:


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

K.W.H. said:


> *So many Cena fans online are saying it was so bad it was really good. Jesus, some of these fans will do anything to ignore his shit and pretend he's gold every time he steps in the ring. Face it, Cena can be a turd and still make money so he obviously stopped trying a long time ago.
> 
> What was that Jericho was saying in '99 about accepting mediocrity? He was thinking about Cena.*
> 
> :argh:


the irony in that is that Jericho decided to put over Cena in 2003 (i think) and convinced management to do it...bet he fucking regrets it now.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> the irony in that is that Jericho decided to put over Cena in 2003 (i think) and convinced management to do it...bet he fucking regrets it now.


*
2005 and he probably doesn't. Well maybe a little. He puts everybody over though, but even if he had refused, everyone else put Cena over too so it wouldn't have mattered anyway.*


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

K.W.H. said:


> *
> 2005 and he probably doesn't. Well maybe a little. He puts everybody over though, but even if he had refused, everyone else put Cena over too so it wouldn't have mattered anyway.*


think it was earlier than that cause Cena was still wearing trunks.


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cena's response to this thread


----------



## Mr. Straight Edge (Jul 18, 2011)

I like John Cena. In fact I really like him.

But that promo made my want to deafen myself.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tiger4959879 said:


> Cena's response to this thread


That meme doesn't even make any sense. Yeah, haters gonna hate, because his shit SUCKS. People hate on things for a reason.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Tiger4959879 said:


> Cena's response to this thread


possibly the dumbest phrase the internet ever came up with , it's your typical 'I-have-no-way-whatsoever-to-counter-your-argument-so-i'll-resort-to-calling-you-jealous' response 

yes haters are gonna hate, why else are they called "haters" ? because they're joyful and full of love ? what's next "walkers gonna walk" ?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

To be fair, "____ gonna ____" in general is fucking terrible.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Tiger4959879 said:


> Cena's response to this thread


Yeah, haters gonna hate so much that even ESPN described it as the most horrible promo in years. But I guess you will now post "haters gonna hate my post" because 3 users already pointed out the stupidity of the meme you posted


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not trying to piss people off, but I found it way less awful than The Rock's promos. Sure, it was bad. It made me cringe a few times. But, fuck, how can people who thought The Rock was good think this is awful?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

superfudge said:


> Honestly, I'm not trying to piss people off, but I found it way less awful than The Rock's promos. Sure, it was bad. It made me cringe a few times. But, fuck, how can people who thought The Rock was good think this is awful?


The Rock's promos have been pretty stupid, but nothing tops Cena's Address in the stupid category.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Taker2theMoon said:


> The Rock's promos have been pretty stupid, but nothing tops Cena's Address in the stupid category.


Even if Rock cut a promo dressed as the tooth fairy and said "trending" every 5 seconds, it still would be lightyears beyond that shit Cena pulled.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm hoping it's one last ultra childish promo before he finally turns heel at the Rumble and comes forward as leader of the SHIELD.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I didn't watch RAW, can someone link me to the video and/or ESPN saying it was the "worst promo in years"?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not suprised, the guy virtually sucks in every department. How can anyone say he's great on the mic is mind boggling.

The rock might not cut great promos anymore, but even if his promos were average it would still shit on all of cena promos his ever cut. Simply because the rock has talent unlike this fucking asshole.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wait, ESPN talked about how awful it was? Where's the link to that?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Wait, ESPN talked about how awful it was? Where's the link to that?


http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/fandom/post/_/id/17230/wwe-power-rankings-cena-rock-fall-off

John Cena 

This man used to be money on the mike, but his promo on Raw was seriously one of the most ridiculous, time-wasting experiences I've sat through in years. Curious to know whether his writers are really this out of touch, or if Cena actually thinks he's being funny.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.yardbarker.com/wwe/artic...ower_rankings_slams_john_cenas_promo/12726532

Just a mention, no video.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

How about everyone who keeps asking for links to the promo and/or ESPN article READ THE FUCKING THREAD and use one of the 15 links already in it? Lazy fucks. It's posted like once per page.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

What a fucking joke that promo was, seriously, I can't fathom how people cheer for this bastard.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't even watch it, knew it was going to be awful! Same old Cena.


----------

